# Canada has a Convoy



## wr

Canadian truck drivers started a protest against vaccine mandates in Langley BC with Ottawa being their final destination. 

By the time they'd went past my place, the western group had gained momentum and was being joined by more trucks and other workers protesting vaccination mandates as well and it was close to 5 miles long and they have no reached Ontario with further groups coming from the east as well. 









WARMINGTON: Trucker convoy took two hours to roll through town


Natasha Finlayson had never seen anything like it in Dryden, the picturesque northern Ontario community where she has lived her entire life.




torontosun.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

GO GET 'EM TRUCKERS~~


----------



## HDRider

I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

HDRider said:


> I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


The truckers represent more Canadians than their politicians from what I have seen.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

If you read the news story on more than one source, the support (spin) varies dramatically.


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


Most Canadians I've spoken to feel the same as I do. Vaccinations are a good idea but don't agree with mandates.


----------



## Paumon

HDRider said:


> I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


That's true, the convoy is only representing truck drivers who are anti-mandate, and many who are anti-vax. They don't represent the majority of Canadians, most of whom have been vaccinated and don't support the reason for the convoy, nor for that matter do the convoy truckers represent even the majority of Canadian truckers (85% already vaccinated). The majority of Canadian truck drivers got their vaccines months ago, they don't support the convoy and they're staying out of this event and refusing to comment to the press about it. The Canadian Truckers Alliance doesn't support the movement either and has publicly denounced and spoken out against it.

Here is some more comprehensive information about it and the reasons for it written from an honest non-biased, non-political media point of view, just the facts and not an opinion piece:









‘Freedom Rally’ truckers convoy hits Ontario — picking up Conservative political support as it rolls


En route to Ottawa and expected to arrive Saturday in Ottawa, the convoy has been sparked by government measures to stop unvaccinated truckers from crossing the Canada-U.S. border.




www.thestar.com





.


----------



## 67drake

Someone ought to write a song about this.


----------



## JeffreyD

67drake said:


> Someone ought to write a song about this.


" were gonna do what they say can't be done"


----------



## painterswife

If a tourist can be mandated to be vaccinated to cross the border then so can truckers.


----------



## HDRider

painterswife said:


> If a tourist can be mandated to be vaccinated to cross the border then so can truckers.


Two wrongs don't make it right


----------



## Paumon

67drake said:


> Someone ought to write a song about this.


I think their supporters should have handed out thousands of rubber duckies for them to mount on their trucks as hood ornaments.

.


----------



## fireweed farm

It’ll be interesting. Misleading info in the media coming from all sides. I watched a Kim Iverson clip where she repeatedly lied about the organizers- darn talking heads filling empty heads with trash. 

When the truth of the protests origins come to light (and proven, the facts are out there but simply some don’t believe it yet) it may sputter. I hope so. 

It reminds me of the yellow vest protests Canada had a few years ago. People initially thought it was like the France yellow vests but turned out to be quite the opposite 😂


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

painterswife said:


> If a tourist can be mandated to be vaccinated to cross the border then so can truckers.


I don’t think that they’re protesting that the government has the power to do it. I think that they’re protesting that the government _is_ doing it.

Every day, the various things that governments have been mandating have been proving out to be less and less effective or grounded in science. In response, people are growing more and more upset that they’re being forced to perform in an elaborate dance routine in a cheap Kabuki theater for the entertainment of a couple pharmaceutical companies. 

The Canadian government unquestionably has the power to demand that its subjects who spill salt throw a pinch over their shoulder, and, if they did, they would be precisely as grounded in “the science” as they are with mask mandates and demanding vaccines even for people who have already had the virus, but that doesn’t mean that people can’t and shouldn’t protest if they do.


----------



## Danaus29

JeffreyD said:


> " were gonna do what they say can't be done"


Wrong song. That's _The_ _Smokey and the Bandit_ theme song.

"Come on and join our convoy, ain't nothin' gonna get in our way, we're gonna roll this truckin' convoy 'cross" Canada


----------



## wr

Paumon said:


> That's true, the convoy is only representing truck drivers who are anti-mandate, and many who are anti-vax. They don't represent the majority of Canadians, most of whom have been vaccinated and don't support the reason for the convoy, nor for that matter do the convoy truckers represent even the majority of Canadian truckers (85% already vaccinated). The majority of Canadian truck drivers got their vaccines months ago, they don't support the convoy and they're staying out of this event and refusing to comment to the press about it. The Canadian Truckers Alliance doesn't support the movement either and has publicly denounced and spoken out against it.
> 
> Here is some more comprehensive information about it and the reasons for it written from an honest non-biased, non-political media point of view, just the facts and not an opinion piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Freedom Rally’ truckers convoy hits Ontario — picking up Conservative political support as it rolls
> 
> 
> En route to Ottawa and expected to arrive Saturday in Ottawa, the convoy has been sparked by government measures to stop unvaccinated truckers from crossing the Canada-U.S. border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The truckers started organizing when the federal government mandated vaccines for all companies covered by federal operating rights and it isn't just about US border crossings. 

It's also worth mentioning that while the CTA is actually an organization supported by the self insuring trucking companies and as well as industry suppliers and government agencies so they are somewhat of a catchall organization but their major purpose is to work with the government to establish regulations governing the industry and keep rates per mile constant and as low as possible. They do not represent drivers or the majority of trucking companies. 

I think most Canadians agree that vaccinations are a good idea but I don't know if many are as happy about being forced to vaccinate as you may think. 

Atco is Alberta's shining example of a company that refused federal mandates and instead offered vaccination incentives while not punishing those who couldn't or wouldn't vaccinate and their numbers exceed companies who have taken the mandate approach with no employee drain.


----------



## Paumon

Good post WR, informative.



> ..... I think most Canadians agree that vaccinations are a good idea but I don't know if many are as happy about being forced to vaccinate as* you may think*........


I don't have an opinion or think anything about how many Canadians may or may not be happy about mandated vaccinations. It doesn't matter to me if they're happy with it, however it's my understanding that the majority of Canadians do agree that mandates need to be in place for a variety of locations, services, businesses and occupations.

I think it's kind of a sad statement about the willful self-centeredness of humanity that forces common sense mandates to have to be put in place at all when by rights mandates shouldn't even have to be a consideration. But I guess if there are enough non-common sense obstructionists throwing spanners in the gears for everyone else then mandates become necessary. 

If the services are wanted or needed badly enough then people will do what they're mandated to do. If people aren't willing to be sensible for the sake of their principles that are so much more important to them than the services are then they will choose to do without the services for themselves. I'm quite okay with people choosing to do without services, products or habits for themselves for the sake of their principles. At least having mandates that must be conformed to if people want the services or products badly enough is better than having the services or products completely eliminated altogether for everybody. The non-conformists still have a choice instead of no choice at all. They can go for it or not go for it and do without essentials, that's their choice. Whatever their choice is, it beats having all choices taken away and people being restrained and strapped down to a steel table while they get forcefully "jabbed".

.


----------



## wr

fireweed farm said:


> It’ll be interesting. Misleading info in the media coming from all sides. I watched a Kim Iverson clip where she repeatedly lied about the organizers- darn talking heads filling empty heads with trash.
> 
> When the truth of the protests origins come to light (and proven, the facts are out there but simply some don’t believe it yet) it may sputter. I hope so.
> 
> It reminds me of the yellow vest protests Canada had a few years ago. People initially thought it was like the France yellow vests but turned out to be quite the opposite 😂


I support anyone's right to a peaceful protest and at this point, they seem peaceful, although I've seen some redical suggestions on what they should do on Facebook. 

The convoy that passed through Alberta had their trucks clearly marked with 'no mandatory vaccinations' signage but there is a chance that there are a few radicals that have joined in.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Paumon said:


> Good post WR, informative.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an opinion or think anything about how many Canadians may or may not be happy about mandated vaccinations. It doesn't matter to me if they're happy with it, however it's my understanding that the majority of Canadians do agree that mandates need to be in place for a variety of locations, services, businesses and occupations.
> 
> I think it's kind of a sad statement about the willful self-centeredness of humanity that forces common sense mandates to have to be put in place at all when by rights mandates shouldn't even have to be a consideration. But I guess if there are enough non-common sense obstructionists throwing spanners in the gears for everyone else then mandates become necessary.
> 
> If the services are wanted or needed badly enough then people will do what they're mandated to do. If people aren't willing to be sensible for the sake of their principles that are so much more important to them than the services are then they will choose to do without the services for themselves. I'm quite okay with people choosing to do without services, products or habits for themselves for the sake of their principles. At least having mandates that must be conformed to if people want the services or products badly enough is better than having the services or products completely eliminated altogether for everybody. The non-conformists still have a choice instead of no choice at all. They can go for it or not go for it and do without essentials, that's their choice. Whatever their choice is, it beats having all choices taken away and people being restrained and strapped down to a steel table while they get forcefully "jabbed".
> 
> .


Those who choose their own destiny are not the ones that are the “obstructionists” here. They just want to live and let live. The obstructionists are those who are purposefully making life difficult or impossible for people who won’t bend their knees to the tyrants. 
Those imposing and enforcing mandates are the self centered, heartless tyrants who would have easily fit in with Marx,Mao,Stalin,Mussolini, Pol Pot and Hitler.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

painterswife said:


> If a tourist can be mandated to be vaccinated to cross the border then so can truckers.


Nobody cares if tourists are kept out of the country. They might possibly start to care if their groceries are kept out of the country.

Or maybe they won't. No one seems to care that California has mandated a huge slow down of foreign goods arriving in shipping containers.

Still, Canada's country, they get to set their own laws. Basically, none of my business.


----------



## Paumon

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Those who choose their own destiny are not the ones that are the “obstructionists” here. They just want to live and let live. The obstructionists are those who are purposefully making life difficult or impossible for people who won’t bend their knees to the tyrants.
> Those imposing and enforcing mandates are the self centered, heartless tyrants who would have easily fit in with Marx,Mao,Stalin,Mussolini, Pol Pot and Hitler.


The obstructionists do NOT want to live and let live, they want to cause harm. The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.

But you know what KK, you have your way of looking at the world and I have my way and we both know that neither one of us actually cares about what the other one thinks or chooses. It's okay for us to politely agree to disagree and I appreciate that your above post expressing your opposing opinion was politely stated this time. 

.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Paumon said:


> The obstructionists do NOT want to live and let live, they want to cause harm. The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.
> 
> But you know what KK, you have your way of looking at the world and I have my way and we both know that neither one of us actually cares about what the other one thinks or chooses. It's okay for us to politely agree to disagree and I appreciate that your above post expressing your opposing opinion was politely stated this time.
> 
> .


I agree that the obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society… I still say that the obstructionists are those who are imposing the mandates.
Have a lovely day…


----------



## Paumon

oregon woodsmok said:


> Nobody cares if tourists are kept out of the country. They might possibly start to care if their groceries are kept out of the country.
> 
> Or maybe they won't. No one seems to care that California has mandated a huge slow down of foreign goods arriving in shipping containers.
> 
> Still, Canada's country, they get to set their own laws. Basically, none of my business.


I guess it depends on who cares about whose groceries they are - the producers who can or can't deliver them, or the receivers who can or can't receive them. It's a moot point because groceries get delivered going in both directions across the border, not in only one direction. The producers who want them delivered going in either direction across the border use delivery services that comply with the border crossing mandates.

BTW, to the best of my knowledge California isn't the only place that has initiated a slow down of foreign goods arriving in shipping containers. I think there are quite a few places have started doing that now.

.


----------



## MoonRiver

painterswife said:


> If a tourist can be mandated to be vaccinated to cross the border then so can truckers.


The question is not can, but should.


----------



## muleskinner2

67drake said:


> Someone ought to write a song about this.


The song will premiere when the movie comes out.


----------



## Hiro

Paumon said:


> The obstructionists do NOT want to live and let live, they want to cause harm. The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.
> 
> But you know what KK, you have your way of looking at the world and I have my way and we both know that neither one of us actually cares about what the other one thinks or chooses. It's okay for us to politely agree to disagree and I appreciate that your above post expressing your opposing opinion was politely stated this time.
> 
> .


The only way to be certain you aren't endangering anyone else is to leave this mortal coil. Do you understand the vaccines  jabs do not stop infection or transmission? Do you understand mandating an experimental medical procedures is a basic violation of human rights? Do you understand that there is nothing you or your ilk or any government anywhere can do that will get a sizeable section of the population to yield? And, keep talking...please.


----------



## MoonRiver

Paumon said:


> The obstructionists do NOT want to live and let live, they want to cause harm. The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.
> 
> But you know what KK, you have your way of looking at the world and I have my way and we both know that neither one of us actually cares about what the other one thinks or chooses. It's okay for us to politely agree to disagree and I appreciate that your above post expressing your opposing opinion was politely stated this time.
> 
> .


You haven't kept up with the science. Both vaccinated and unvaccinated get Omicron and both spread Omicron. Recent information appears to indicate that the more shots a person has had, the weaker their immune system is and the more likely they are to become infected.

Studies also show that at best, masks provide 2% protection, in other words - none.

If vaccinations work, why is it that countries with the highest rate of vaccination also have the highest rate of new infections?


----------



## Hiro

MoonRiver said:


> You haven't kept up with the science. Both vaccinated and unvaccinated get Omicron and both spread Omicron. Recent information appears to indicate that the more shots a person has had, the weaker their immune system is and the more likely they are to become infected.
> 
> Studies also show that at best, masks provide 2% protection, in other words - none.
> 
> If vaccinations work, why is it that countries with the highest rate of vaccination also have the highest rate of new infections?


Because the vaccinations  [jabs] are either about compliance tags, like the masks, or there is something more nefarious involved.


----------



## MoonRiver

Hiro said:


> Because the vaccinations  [jabs] are either about compliance tags, like the masks, or there is something more nefarious involved.


I think what happens is the jab provides a shorter and shorter protection period while at the same time reducing natural protection from the immune system.


----------



## Hiro

MoonRiver said:


> I think what happens is the jab provides a shorter and shorter protection period while at the same time reducing natural protection from the immune system.


That is what the data from the most heavily vaccinated nations implies.


----------



## barnbilder

Animals get it. Makes the argument that the unvaccinated ar potentially harming others invalid. The fact that the vaccine doesn't stop transmission also makes that argument invalid.


----------



## gilberte

I just wish the truckers had circled around the States down here and loaded up on illegal aliens before heading for Canada.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## MoonRiver




----------



## HDRider

The media seems to be ignoring the protest


----------



## Pony

DH shared an article with me the other day, stating that Canada is not the only country with trucker convoys.

They're worldwide.


----------



## wr

gilberte said:


> I just wish the truckers had circled around the States down here and loaded up on illegal aliens before heading for Canada.


I fully understand the problems you face but I don't think we need many more problems right now.


----------



## fireweed farm

HDRider said:


> The media seems to be ignoring the protest


False. The truckers keep saying that. But it’s all over the news.


----------



## HDRider

fireweed farm said:


> False. The truckers keep saying that. But it’s all over the news.


I have not seen it


----------



## wr

Pony said:


> DH shared an article with me the other day, stating that Canada is not the only country with trucker convoys.
> 
> They're worldwide.


Several countries are following a similar approach and the last I read, Australia, Brazil and much of Europe are starting their own movements. 

I read this morning that a number of US drivers are joining Canadians in Ottawa and working on their own domestic protest as well. 

The Canadian organizers are not speaking to the media at this point because the couple times they did, they were grossly misquoted. CBC actually reported that the reason for the protest was the Canadian driver's concerns for having to drive on snow covered roads in cold weather.


----------



## painterswife

HDRider said:


> I have not seen it


The news in the US is really not great, especially if it is with regards to what is happening in other countries.


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> The media seems to be ignoring the protest


The organizers have refused to be interviewed after they were misquoted.


----------



## HDRider

painterswife said:


> The news in the US is really not great, especially if it is with regards to what is happening in other countries.


I read it on the right hand, and a little on the left hand. I have not seen it on CNN or MSNBC TV. Maybe they are covering it. I can't stomach too much of either of those networks.

I watch CNBC a little more than those two. I have not seen it there or Fox Business. Fox News has covered it some.


----------



## Cornhusker

wr said:


> The truckers started organizing when the federal government mandated vaccines for all companies covered by federal operating rights and it isn't just about US border crossings.
> 
> It's also worth mentioning that while the CTA is actually an organization supported by the self insuring trucking companies and as well as industry suppliers and government agencies so they are somewhat of a catchall organization but their major purpose is to work with the government to establish regulations governing the industry and keep rates per mile constant and as low as possible. They do not represent drivers or the majority of trucking companies.
> 
> I think most Canadians agree that vaccinations are a good idea but I don't know if many are as happy about being forced to vaccinate as you may think.
> 
> Atco is Alberta's shining example of a company that refused federal mandates and instead offered vaccination incentives while not punishing those who couldn't or wouldn't vaccinate and their numbers exceed companies who have taken the mandate approach with no employee drain.


Regardless of what a lot of people think, most Canadians are not simple minded sheep ready to do as they are told.
Just because your PM is a radical left wing dipstick doesn't mean the rest of you are.
Peaceful protest, this trucker thing is good for a country.


----------



## Cornhusker

Paumon said:


> The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.


What if "other people in society" get the shots, wear a mask and social distance?
Following the government mandate should keep them safe if somewhat easily influenced?


----------



## Cornhusker

HDRider said:


> I read it on the right hand, and a little on the left hand. I have not seen it on CNN or MSNBC TV. Maybe they are covering it. I can't stomach too much of either of those networks.
> 
> I watch CNBC a little more than those two. I have not seen it there or Fox Business. Fox News has covered it some.


MSNBC seems to spend all it's air time spreading misinformation about Trump.
Every time I cruise past that channel, that's all they talk about.
They aren't there to give the news, they are there to spread hate and division.
They are part of the Democrat's propaganda push.


----------



## coolrunnin

HDRider said:


> I have not seen it


It was on CBS last night


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Which spin was applied?


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Which spin was applied?


Undoubtedly the one that refuses to acknowledge that Justin Trudeau is the biological son of Fidel Castro.

I don’t see how a fair and honest story that involves Canada can NOT mention it.


----------



## Danaus29

I think this is a pretty good article that covered both sides, although not evenly.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/freedom-convoy-truckers-1.6329870



Their resources say about 16% of the border crossing truckers are unvaccinated.


----------



## HDRider

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Undoubtedly the one that refuses to acknowledge that Justin Trudeau is the biological son of Fidel Castro.
> 
> I don’t see how a fair and honest story that involves Canada can NOT mention it.


What you talking bout Willis?


----------



## Paumon

barnbilder said:


> Animals get it. Makes the argument that the unvaccinated ar potentially harming others invalid. The fact that the vaccine doesn't stop transmission also makes that argument invalid.


I'm not getting what your point is. It's true that some types of animals can get it and can transmit it to humans, and it's true that humans can get it and may transmit it to some types of animals. We know that much.

Are you crediting the animals with the same human capability of rational thought and understanding that they may contract and transmit the virus to others? Do you think that the animals, like humans, can deliberately make choices and decisions to do or not do all in their power to mitigate the harm that can be done by contracting and transmitting the virus to each other and to humans?

.


----------



## Hiro

Paumon said:


> I'm not getting what your point is. It's true that some types of animals can get it and can transmit it to humans, and it's true that humans can get it and may transmit it to some types of animals. We know that much.
> 
> Are you crediting the animals with the same human capability of rational thought and understanding that they may contract and transmit the virus to others? Do you think that the animals, like humans, can deliberately make choices and decisions to do or not do all in their power to mitigate the harm that can be done by contracting and transmitting the virus to each other and to humans?
> 
> .


The vaccine jab is far more dangerous to young, healthy adults and children than the Wuflu. The whole premise of vaccinating the young was so they wouldn't transmit the virus. That premise has been proven false qed there is no reason to jab the young and healthy, unless you just want them harmed.


----------



## Paumon

Cornhusker said:


> What if "other people in society" get the shots, wear a mask and social distance?
> Following the government mandate should keep them safe if somewhat easily influenced?


I'm not getting the point of this question either. I don't see that there is a "what if". Other people in society have already willingly gotten the shots, are wearing masks and are social distancing in a conscientious effort to mitigate the severity of contracting the virus and its effects. Mandates don't apply to them because they've already done what needed to be done without having to be mandated to do it. 

Mitigation of severity and development of immunities for all of society is the whole point of everybody getting the vaccines and that purpose IS being achieved in those who have followed through. What is it about that purpose that is so difficult for some people to understand? Is there some kind of mental block happening that is preventing some individuals from comprehending that?

.


----------



## Paumon

Hiro said:


> The vaccine jab is far more dangerous to young, healthy adults and children than the Wuflu. *The whole premise of vaccinating the young was so they wouldn't transmit the virus. * That premise has been proven false qed there is no reason to jab the young and healthy, unless you just want them harmed.


Sorry but that is not true. There has never been a premise that vaccinating anybody, regardless of age, will stop them from transmitting the virus. Where are you getting that nonsense from? The whole point of vaccination for everybody is mitigation of the disease and development of immunity. 

.


----------



## GTX63

I quoted statements for you the other day directly from the mouth of the CDC Director, who you also said was wrong.
Should I send you some more of her quotes which would again contradict what you are saying?


----------



## barnbilder

I'm not suggesting that animals have the capability to reason like humans. Although some humans don't appear to be able to reason any better than animals. The only argument that you can come up with to subject every human to the jab is to prevent disease spread. This argument is invalid considering that the jab doesn't prevent disease spread, and even if it did, animals would still be spreading it, and more importantly mutating it into variants that were potentially even less susceptible to vaccine induced immune response.


----------



## nehimama




----------



## Danaus29

Paumon said:


> Sorry but that is not true. There has never been a premise that vaccinating anybody, regardless of age, will stop them from transmitting the virus. Where are you getting that nonsense from? The whole point of vaccination for everybody is mitigation of the disease and development of immunity.
> 
> .











COVID-19 Vaccine: What You Need to Know


Now that COVID-19 vaccines are authorized, here are the facts you need now.




www.hopkinsmedicine.org





Widespread vaccination means the coronavirus will not infect as many people. This will limit spread through communities and will restrict the virus’s opportunity to continue to mutate into new variants.









Herd immunity and COVID-19: What you need to know


Get the facts about coronavirus and herd immunity.




www.mayoclinic.org













Get kids vaccinated to help stop the spread of COVID-19 and its variants


Brian Laird, PharmD, pharmacy manager with OSF HealthCare, explains the role children play in stopping the spread of the virus by getting vaccinated.




www.osfhealthcare.org





But did you know that vaccinating kids also can help reduce the unseen spread of the virus? With each infection, scientists say the odds increase for new variants to develop.









How you can help slow the spread of COVID-19


Help slow the spread of COVID-19. Get vaccinated. Wash your hands often. Wear a mask. Social distance and avoid crowds.




www.fda.gov





Studies show that COVID-19 vaccines are effective at keeping you from getting COVID-19. Getting a COVID-19 vaccine will also help keep you from getting seriously ill even if you do get COVID-19.
COVID-19 vaccination is an important tool to help us get back to normal. Learn more about the benefits of getting vaccinated and how to get a vaccine. 









Fact check: Vaccines protect against contracting, spreading COVID-19


While vaccinated people can still get COVID-19, experts say the shots provide considerable protection against the virus.



www.usatoday.com





There are more sources. It has been widely promoted since the vaccines came into being that they would stop the spread. The rush to get people vaccinated was to provide "herd immunity" and stop the spread.


----------



## MoonRiver

Paumon said:


> I'm not getting the point of this question either. I don't see that there is a "what if". Other people in society have already willingly gotten the shots, are wearing masks and are social distancing in a conscientious effort to mitigate the severity of contracting the virus and its effects. Mandates don't apply to them because they've already done what needed to be done without having to be mandated to do it.
> 
> Mitigation of severity and development of immunities for all of society is the whole point of everybody getting the vaccines and that purpose IS being achieved in those who have followed through. What is it about that purpose that is so difficult for some people to understand? Is there some kind of mental block happening that is preventing some individuals from comprehending that?
> 
> .


I think his question is if some people follow all the government mandates and they are still not protected from getting Covid-19, then maybe there is something wrong with the government's plan. If the vaccines work and mask-wearing work, why would anyone care if some people chose not to get vaccinated?


----------



## fireweed farm

wr said:


> Several countries are following a similar approach and the last I read, Australia, Brazil and much of Europe are starting their own movements.
> 
> I read this morning that a number of US drivers are joining Canadians in Ottawa and working on their own domestic protest as well.
> 
> The Canadian organizers are not speaking to the media at this point because the couple times they did, they were grossly misquoted. CBC actually reported that the reason for the protest was the Canadian driver's concerns for having to drive on snow covered roads in cold weather.


Extremely early on some news outlets (cbc?) claimed it was for potholes, or used footage from a pothole protest. Nobody is claiming that anymore.


----------



## Hiro

Algorithms are failing all over this thread.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

HDRider said:


> What you talking bout Willis?


It’s a rare event that a linked thread can serve three very important roles, but, what can I say? I’m just that good.









Proof that Snopes can’t be trusted to be truthful


Many know better than to trust Snopes to be an unbiased and trustworthy “fact-checker”, but, for those who don’t, here’s a perfect example of how they intentionally avoid and obscure facts in order to construct the conclusion they want to come to. The claim that Fidel Castro could possibly be...




www.homesteadingtoday.com





1- Exhibits A-Z in a paternity suit with global geopolitical ramifications.

2- Closing arguments in a McCarthyesque case bringing to question Canada’s bonafide claim to capitalist intentions.

3- Opening arguments in a case to justify a total-war, Geneva-and-Hague-be-damned, leave-none-living invasion of the Queen’s (last remaining) Dominion in North America.

Load and seat your mags, and update your beneficiary paperwork, HD. It’s time to go in. We can’t, with clean conscious, leave the “_Canada Problem” _for another generation.


----------



## Forcast

wr said:


> Several countries are following a similar approach and the last I read, Australia, Brazil and much of Europe are starting their own movements.
> 
> I read this morning that a number of US drivers are joining Canadians in Ottawa and working on their own domestic protest as well.
> 
> The Canadian organizers are not speaking to the media at this point because the couple times they did, they were grossly misquoted. CBC actually reported that the reason for the protest was the Canadian driver's concerns for having to drive on snow covered roads in cold weather.


Did see that north Dakota truckers are joining.


----------



## HDRider

I wanted to give equal time and post Rachel Maddow interviewing the truckers but I could not find it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487276203404845058


----------



## wr

I believe the US drivers are planning a similar event for March.


----------



## Pony

_Tessa Fights Robots_ has a good bundle of protests to share:









Worldwide Freedom Protests


A celebration of love and dignity.




tessa.substack.com


----------



## fireweed farm

Forcast said:


> Did see that north Dakota truckers are joining.


As long as they are vaxxed they can cross the border, lol.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

fireweed farm said:


> As long as they are vaxxed they can cross the border, lol.


_Lol_, it now appears that having had and defeated Covid, and NOT taken Fauci’s kickback-shot actually is *the best* defense one can have against Covid. I _lol, _ironically_, _because that would, then, make it seem that you actually want to put Canadia at greater risk from Covid.

What, exactly, do you and your boy Justin Castro have against Canadia?… I mean beyond the couple dozen obvious things that _everyone_ has against Canadia….


----------



## MoonRiver

Supposedly Trudeau has fled Ottawa for his safety.

There was also a report of Russians encircling the city!


----------



## HDRider

Moon I thought your were joking

Jan. 29 (UPI) -- Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and his family were moved to an undisclosed location as thousands of truckers protesting COVID-19 restrictions descended on Ottawa on Saturday.

Trudeau and his family were moved from Rideau Cottage, about 2.5 miles from the epicenter of the unpermitted protest, after multiple convoys of truckers arrived in the Canadian capital, the CBC reported.


----------



## 67drake

This is giving me Canada envy. I’m jealous.


----------



## MoonRiver

HDRider said:


> Moon I thought your were joking
> 
> Jan. 29 (UPI) -- Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau and his family were moved to an undisclosed location as thousands of truckers protesting COVID-19 restrictions descended on Ottawa on Saturday.
> 
> Trudeau and his family were moved from Rideau Cottage, about 2.5 miles from the epicenter of the unpermitted protest, after multiple convoys of truckers arrived in the Canadian capital, the CBC reported.


Nova Scotia just declared an emergency directive fining anyone who lines the roads in certain areas to cheer on the truckers $3k -$10k.

I don't think the genie is going back in the bottle.


----------



## barnbilder

MoonRiver said:


> Nova Scotia just declared an emergency directive fining anyone who lines the roads in certain areas to cheer on the truckers $3k -$10k.
> 
> I don't think the genie is going back in the bottle.


They should hold up signs that say let's go Justin, that way they aren't directly cheering the truckers.


----------



## 67drake

Wow! Fining protesters? We missed the opportunity at those BLM rallies.


----------



## MoonRiver

The Province today, January 28, issued a directive under the Emergency Management Act prohibiting protesters from blockading Highway 104 near the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border.

The directive also applies to people who stop or gather alongside Highway 104, the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border, or at the Cobequid Pass toll area in support of the 2022 Freedom Convoy, the Atlantic Hold the Line event, or others organized to interfere with traffic. Allowing people to gather in those areas would put themselves and others at risk.

Individuals and corporations could be fined for failing to comply with the directive. Individuals or other entities who finance, organize, aid or encourage blocking the highway could also be fined.

The directive will remain in place for the duration of the provincial state of emergency.

*Quick Facts:*

a state of emergency was declared under the Emergency Management Act on March 22, 2020, and has been extended until Feb. 6, 2022
fines for a summary conviction under the new directive will range from $3,000 to $10,000 for individuals and between $20,000 and $100,000 for a corporation
outdoor gatherings of more than 20 people are prohibited under a Health Protection Act order
blocking a road or highway is also an offence under the Criminal Code of Canada
it is also an offence to interfere or obstruct snow removal operations on a highway









Highway Border Blockades Banned Under New Order


News releases from the Government of Nova Scotia




novascotia.ca


----------



## barnbilder

HDRider said:


> I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


That would explain why they are fining people for showing support for the truckers. I mean obviously, since nobody shares their opinion, you need to make sure it looks like nobody shares their opinion, so you fine people for appearing to share their opinion.


----------



## newfieannie

where did you hear that MR? not disputing it. i wouldn't be surprised at anything they would do at this point. but i just hadn't heard it yet. course i've been shovelling most of the day. ~Georgia


----------



## MoonRiver

Russian Infiltrators





__





CBC TV Suggests Russian Actors Are Behind Freedom Convoy - Rumble






rumble.com


----------



## MoonRiver

newfieannie said:


> where did you hear that MR? not disputing it. i wouldn't be surprised at anything they would do at this point. but i just hadn't heard it yet. course i've been shovelling most of the day. ~Georgia


Look up a couple of posts.


----------



## barnbilder

The good old blame Russia strategy. Seems like I've seen that somewhere before.


----------



## newfieannie

oh yes i knew about blocking the border. but that's not allowed at anytime. didn't know they would be fined for cheering. that wont stop them though. ~Georgia


----------



## HDRider

The irony of it. Canada has good protestors on the side of right and justice and ours burn and loot


----------



## Hiro




----------



## HDRider




----------



## wr

MoonRiver said:


> The Province today, January 28, issued a directive under the Emergency Management Act prohibiting protesters from blockading Highway 104 near the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border.
> 
> The directive also applies to people who stop or gather alongside Highway 104, the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border, or at the Cobequid Pass toll area in support of the 2022 Freedom Convoy, the Atlantic Hold the Line event, or others organized to interfere with traffic. Allowing people to gather in those areas would put themselves and others at risk.
> 
> Individuals and corporations could be fined for failing to comply with the directive. Individuals or other entities who finance, organize, aid or encourage blocking the highway could also be fined.
> 
> The directive will remain in place for the duration of the provincial state of emergency.
> 
> *Quick Facts:*
> 
> a state of emergency was declared under the Emergency Management Act on March 22, 2020, and has been extended until Feb. 6, 2022
> fines for a summary conviction under the new directive will range from $3,000 to $10,000 for individuals and between $20,000 and $100,000 for a corporation
> outdoor gatherings of more than 20 people are prohibited under a Health Protection Act order
> blocking a road or highway is also an offence under the Criminal Code of Canada
> it is also an offence to interfere or obstruct snow removal operations on a highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highway Border Blockades Banned Under New Order
> 
> 
> News releases from the Government of Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novascotia.ca


The truckers have had huge support in every province and I don’t think the RCMP has the time or manpower to wade through crowds of supporters and start writing tickets.


----------



## HDRider

On Friday, Michael Adder, the political cartoonist for the Washington Post, mocked the Freedom Convoy of truckers crossing the breadth of Canada and heading for the nation’s capital, Ottawa, to protest against Canada’s vaccine mandate. Adder created a cartoon of numerous trucks, all labeled in capital letters “FASCISM,” adding the hashtags, “fascism” and “supplychain.”


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487069788769865731


----------



## HDRider

The convoy is, by and large, a fringe group — an unfortunate minority in which a further minority of insidious extremists lurk. They are bolstered by support from Conservative politicians and certain blustery media voices. They are driven by a generalized rage, misplaced anger about supply chain challenges and antigovernment sentiment. 

The lot of them, even as a national fringe, pose an outsize problem. They’re too big to ignore and too unreasonable to placate insofar as they represent a broader challenge. Either way, we shouldn’t ignore or placate them. Rather, the convoy and its supporters must be met with a counter-movement that refuses to give them an inch but, instead, focuses national, sub-national and local efforts on true threats to liberty, which do exist.

These types of groups are typically driven by attitudes, grievances and priorities of such a nature that they pose a particular risk to racialized folks and other groups that are traditionally the target of hate and violence. I’d call the convoy a canary in a coal mine, but the bird is long dead. For instance, we’ve known for some time that online right-wing extremism is on the rise in Canada as hate crimes continue to grow.


https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/01/28/canada-must-confront-toxic-protest-freedom-convoy/


----------



## HDRider

While Justin is in hiding


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> While Justin is in hiding


He’s been moved out of Ottawa for security reasons. Some are speculating he’s at his cottage in Tofino BC or the official cottage in Quebec.


----------



## RJ2019

MoonRiver said:


> The Province today, January 28, issued a directive under the Emergency Management Act prohibiting protesters from blockading Highway 104 near the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border.
> 
> The directive also applies to people who stop or gather alongside Highway 104, the Nova Scotia-New Brunswick border, or at the Cobequid Pass toll area in support of the 2022 Freedom Convoy, the Atlantic Hold the Line event, or others organized to interfere with traffic. Allowing people to gather in those areas would put themselves and others at risk.
> 
> Individuals and corporations could be fined for failing to comply with the directive. Individuals or other entities who finance, organize, aid or encourage blocking the highway could also be fined.
> 
> The directive will remain in place for the duration of the provincial state of emergency.
> 
> *Quick Facts:*
> 
> a state of emergency was declared under the Emergency Management Act on March 22, 2020, and has been extended until Feb. 6, 2022
> fines for a summary conviction under the new directive will range from $3,000 to $10,000 for individuals and between $20,000 and $100,000 for a corporation
> outdoor gatherings of more than 20 people are prohibited under a Health Protection Act order
> blocking a road or highway is also an offence under the Criminal Code of Canada
> it is also an offence to interfere or obstruct snow removal operations on a highway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Highway Border Blockades Banned Under New Order
> 
> 
> News releases from the Government of Nova Scotia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> novascotia.ca


Perfect, they can clog up Canada's legal system too. Not that I pretend to know much about Canada's system...


----------



## Hiro

wr said:


> He’s been moved out of Ottawa for security reasons. Some are speculating he’s at his cottage in Tofino BC or the official cottage in Quebec.


It is probably Havana.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

HDRider said:


> I saw where your PM said the truckers do not represent the opinion of the majority of Canadians.


and then ran to hide in the bunker Ha ha ha, worse than our guy( and that is a chore)


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Paumon said:


> The obstructionists do NOT want to live and let live, they want to cause harm. The obstructionists are the ones who are deliberately endangering the lives of other people in society, and because they are deliberately being harmful the mandates have had to be put in place to protect the rest of society from the harmful ones.
> 
> But you know what KK, you have your way of looking at the world and I have my way and we both know that neither one of us actually cares about what the other one thinks or chooses. It's okay for us to politely agree to disagree and I appreciate that your above post expressing your opposing opinion was politely stated this time.
> 
> .



I am quizzled, you think it is okay to tell someone to randomly do something for no good reason, but you are irritated that that they may object?

This is not what I thought the west was about. Hitler would be having a ball right now, seriously.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

MoonRiver said:


> I think what happens is the jab provides a shorter and shorter protection period while at the same time reducing natural protection from the immune system.


The science actually backs you up on this.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

HDRider said:


> The irony of it. Canada has good protestors on the side of right and justice and ours burn and loot


Do you mean antifa? Those are thugs


----------



## Redlands Okie

Paumon said:


> That's true, the convoy is only representing truck drivers who are anti-mandate, and many who are anti-vax. They don't represent the majority of Canadians, most of whom have been vaccinated and don't support the reason for the convoy, nor for that matter do the convoy truckers represent even the majority of Canadian truckers (85% already vaccinated). The majority of Canadian truck drivers got their vaccines months ago, they don't support the convoy and they're staying out of this event and refusing to comment to the press about it. The Canadian Truckers Alliance doesn't support the movement either and has publicly denounced and spoken out against it.
> 
> Here is some more comprehensive information about it and the reasons for it written from an honest non-biased, non-political media point of view, just the facts and not an opinion piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Freedom Rally’ truckers convoy hits Ontario — picking up Conservative political support as it rolls
> 
> 
> En route to Ottawa and expected to arrive Saturday in Ottawa, the convoy has been sparked by government measures to stop unvaccinated truckers from crossing the Canada-U.S. border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How many of the vaccinated truckers got the shots because they thought it was a good idea? How many of the vaccinated truckers got the shots because they had to do so for employment reasons? Being vaccinated does not automatically mean support for vaccinations.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

HDRider said:


> The convoy is, by and large, a fringe group — an unfortunate minority in which a further minority of insidious extremists lurk. They are bolstered by support from Conservative politicians and certain blustery media voices. They are driven by a generalized rage, misplaced anger about supply chain challenges and antigovernment sentiment.
> 
> The lot of them, even as a national fringe, pose an outsize problem. They’re too big to ignore and too unreasonable to placate insofar as they represent a broader challenge. Either way, we shouldn’t ignore or placate them. Rather, the convoy and its supporters must be met with a counter-movement that refuses to give them an inch but, instead, focuses national, sub-national and local efforts on true threats to liberty, which do exist.
> 
> These types of groups are typically driven by attitudes, grievances and priorities of such a nature that they pose a particular risk to racialized folks and other groups that are traditionally the target of hate and violence. I’d call the convoy a canary in a coal mine, but the bird is long dead. For instance, we’ve known for some time that online right-wing extremism is on the rise in Canada as hate crimes continue to grow.
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/2022/01/28/canada-must-confront-toxic-protest-freedom-convoy/



How is this right wing extremism? I am surprised by this comment.


----------



## Northof49

I am shocked that more of the free thinking supposedly freedom loving viewers here are not more supportive of the truckers. They are trying to get all mandates removed and emergency measures lifted on a now proven plandemic. This will help small businesses much more than the truckers.
More than 50% of the truckers are fully vaccinated as are many of the people standing up.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

It apperas that since the covid, the canadians will believe anything the king, er, dicta, er, chief idiot says.


----------



## Pony

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> It apperas that since the covid, the canadians will believe anything the king, er, dicta, er, chief idiot says.


Not all Canadians, just like not all USA folks, believe anything the dictators say. 

Too many, yes, but not a majority.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Never mind


----------



## HDRider

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> How is this right wing extremism? I am surprised by this comment.


Does it surprise you more than media saying the Russians are behind it?


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> Does it surprise you more than media saying the Russians are behind it?


That amuses me.


----------



## HDRider

wr said:


> That amuses me.


You get used to it after awhile.

Being called a fascist is so passé now.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid




----------



## wr

Kiamichi Kid said:


> View attachment 105191


Those unable to make the trip to Ottawa are running convoys to provincial capitals or protesting in most cities in Canada and we're seeing provinces back away from their mandates. The Saskatchewan premier wrote a letter of support for the the drivers and set an end game for provincial restrictions. 

Jason Kenny has set a softer end game but he's in the US discussing supply chain shortages, he's also desperately needing friends because he's facing a leadership review in the very near future. 

I know someone who works for a large trucking company based out of BC and they have suspended their mandates policy until mid February. 

What many people don't realize is that the mandatory vaccinations is not just for drivers crossing the border but any company that operates under federal juristiction. All sectors of transportation fall under federal juristiction and while 98% of our work is provincial with very few loads outside our provincial boundaries and having no international operating rights, we still fall under the mandatory vaccination requirements. 

I applied for a work at home job with an airline recently and was advised before I hit 'apply' that I needed to be able to prove that I was fully vaccinated.


----------



## Big_John

Giddy up on the Truckers in Canada. Go get 'em fellas and gals.

And if all those crazy liberal Canadians in the big cities want to pitch a fit and support "Prime Minister in Black Face".... then they can deal with their grocery stores being 100% empty, no fuel at the gas stations... and all restaurants closed.











.......


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

HDRider said:


> Does it surprise you more than media saying the Russians are behind it?


and the chinese, and every block that does not like US, they do it through the internet, but that does not make the convoy russian or chinese.

The russians and chinese just want to keep us up in arms, our leaders appear to find that helps them too.


----------



## Big_John

wr said:


> .......
> 
> I applied for a work at home job with an airline recently and was advised before I hit 'apply' that I needed to be able to prove that I was fully vaccinated.



These law makers in all countries are begging people to rise up..... 

And.... Rise Up... they may get if they don't back down.



................


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

wr said:


> I applied for a work at home job with an airline recently and was advised before I hit 'apply' that I needed to be able to prove that I was fully vaccinated.


That is insane unless it is not about covid.

What is driving this?


----------



## Hiro




----------



## Hiro

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> That is insane unless it is not about covid.
> 
> What is driving this?


That, detective, is the right question.


----------



## Pony




----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> View attachment 105203​


The fugitive was innocent.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Pony said:


> View attachment 105203​


Sorry, but nice try.  😆 😀


----------



## Pony

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Sorry, but nice try.  😆 😀


Better?


----------



## Pony

67drake said:


> The fugitive was innocent.


Good point. See my response to @B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa


----------



## 67drake

Pony said:


> Good point. See my response to @B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa


Just pointing out a small flaw.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I saw where farmers were showing up with their tractors 🚜.


----------



## wr

Kiamichi Kid said:


> I saw where farmers were showing up with their tractors 🚜.


Yes and the Objiway are looking for an elder to bless the area so they can set up tipis and join in 😂


----------



## nehimama

HDRider said:


> On Friday, Michael Adder, the political cartoonist for the Washington Post, mocked the Freedom Convoy of truckers crossing the breadth of Canada and heading for the nation’s capital, Ottawa, to protest against Canada’s vaccine mandate. Adder created a cartoon of numerous trucks, all labeled in capital letters “FASCISM,” adding the hashtags, “fascism” and “supplychain.”
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487069788769865731


Easy, there! He worked really, really hard on that cartoon! /s/


----------



## HDRider

Canada’s Sikh Freedom Alliance. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487655494818971650


----------



## HDRider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487851909536964613


----------



## Alice In TX/MO




----------



## MoonRiver

Even though as a Canadian he is addressing Canadian politicians, it applies to American politicians as well.


----------



## fireweed farm




----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Looks like the second flag may be calling trudeu a nasi, which seems reasonable to me. 

Not knowing more, in the first shot, I think they should be...

And actually the first pic appears to be calling biden and trudeau nasis.

They do have an argument there.


----------



## Danaus29

wr said:


> He’s been moved out of Ottawa for security reasons. Some are speculating he’s at his cottage in Tofino BC or the official cottage in Quebec.


Now he is in quarantine since his last covid test was positive.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/trudeau-protest-ottawa-1.6333316


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Actually, he SAYS he has covid. Verwy convieeenient, ha ha ha haaaaa (Elmer Fudd)


----------



## Danaus29

2 of their kids have it. Since he is so adamantly pro-vax, one would think he would have made sure his kids were vaccinated.


----------



## Pony

wr said:


> The truckers have had huge support in every province and I don’t think the RCMP has the time or manpower to wade through crowds of supporters and start writing tickets.


----------



## Pony

Danaus29 said:


> 2 of their kids have it. Since he is so adamantly pro-vax, one would think he would have made sure his kids were vaccinated.


Or the Jab isn't as effective as people think it is.


----------



## Danaus29

Pony said:


> Or the Jab isn't as effective as people think it is.


Including it's most rabid supporters.


----------



## mamagoose

Redlands Okie said:


> How many of the vaccinated truckers got the shots because they thought it was a good idea? How many of the vaccinated truckers got the shots because they had to do so for employment reasons? Being vaccinated does not automatically mean support for vaccinations.


And how many who got the shots intend to get more?


----------



## wr

Pony said:


> Or the Jab isn't as effective as people think it is.


Not including the Canadian Hide & Seek Champion, I personally know 15 fully vaccinated friends/family members who are currently self isolating after positive covid tests. 

I heard a rumour today that if the truckers can't catch somebody's attention, the trades are set to join in.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

wr said:


> Not including the Canadian Hide & Seek Champion, I personally know 15 fully vaccinated friends/family members who are currently self isolating after positive covid tests.
> 
> I heard a rumour today that if the truckers can't catch somebody's attention, the trades are set to join in.


Maybe this can spread down here. That would be good. 😀


----------



## wr

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> Maybe this can spread down here. That would be good. 😀


Your convoy is set to start on March 1.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

I just hope they do not go to Washington, that place is toxic and the rulers are just looking for another "insurrection".


----------



## wr

B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa said:


> I just hope they do not go to Washington, that place is toxic and the rulers are just looking for another "insurrection".


The organizers are working closely with the Canadian organizers and will likely follow a similar pattern. A large group will head to the nation's capital and others will rally within each state.


----------



## Forcast

Usa to form convoy in Cal to Dc this week


----------



## georger

Paumon said:


> That's true, the convoy is only representing truck drivers who are anti-mandate, and many who are anti-vax. They don't represent the majority of Canadians, most of whom have been vaccinated and don't support the reason for the convoy, nor for that matter do the convoy truckers represent even the majority of Canadian truckers (85% already vaccinated). The majority of Canadian truck drivers got their vaccines months ago, they don't support the convoy and they're staying out of this event and refusing to comment to the press about it. The Canadian Truckers Alliance doesn't support the movement either and has publicly denounced and spoken out against it.
> 
> Here is some more comprehensive information about it and the reasons for it written from an honest non-biased, non-political media point of view, just the facts and not an opinion piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Freedom Rally’ truckers convoy hits Ontario — picking up Conservative political support as it rolls
> 
> 
> En route to Ottawa and expected to arrive Saturday in Ottawa, the convoy has been sparked by government measures to stop unvaccinated truckers from crossing the Canada-U.S. border.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thestar.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .











Elon Musk Takes Swipe at Canadian Government, Supports Truck Convoy


Tesla CEO Elon Musk continues to take jabs at the Liberal government as he shows support for the Canadian truck convoy who arrived in Ottawa over the weekend protesting against the federal COVID-19 vaccine mandates and restrictions.




www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## 67drake

georger said:


> Elon Musk Takes Swipe at Canadian Government, Supports Truck Convoy
> 
> 
> Tesla CEO Elon Musk continues to take jabs at the Liberal government as he shows support for the Canadian truck convoy who arrived in Ottawa over the weekend protesting against the federal COVID-19 vaccine mandates and restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theepochtimes.com


I can’t read more than the first paragraph unless I give my email address. Ugh


----------



## MoonRiver

Forcast said:


> Usa to form convoy in Cal to Dc this week


I think it is a bad idea to go to DC. I wouldn't be surprised if many trucks are impounded and the drivers arrested. The strategy appears to me to be one of intimidation and using the FBI as a political weapon.

I would really like to see them focus on the states, especially any run by Republicans that have any mandates in place. Also, target companies that have imposed mandates. Make the federal government irrelevant in the discussion.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

State capitals sound good.


----------



## HDRider

Flood DC

Stop all the limos in their tracks

Unless maybe you hit Delaware. Delaware would be good


----------



## MoonRiver

HDRider said:


> Flood DC
> 
> Stop all the limos in their tracks
> 
> Unless maybe you hit Delaware. Delaware would be good


20 trucks could tie up DC traffic.


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> 20 trucks could tie up DC traffic.


Good

I like easy


----------



## HDRider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488121572657410048


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Propaganda


https://www.yahoo.com/news/ottawa-police-protest-demonstrators-covid19-174137371.html


----------



## wr

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Propaganda
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/ottawa-police-protest-demonstrators-covid19-174137371.html


Its a very Canadian protest. The drivers were shovelling snowy sidewalks this afternoon. 

The stories of dumping cans and bottles on the ground are also false, they pile their recyclable in front of the trash bins so it’s easier access.


Nobody wants to mention the boxes of nails dumped on the highway for the Quebec drivers or the hours long traffic jam it caused while they waited for mobile tire trucks.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

wr said:


> Its a very Canadian protest. The drivers were shovelling snowy sidewalks this afternoon.
> 
> The stories of dumping cans and bottles on the ground are also false, they pile their recyclable in front of the trash bins so it’s easier access.
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to mention the boxes of nails dumped on the highway for the Quebec drivers or the hours long traffic jam it caused while they waited for mobile tire trucks.


Some of us are smart enough to see through their BS.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

What does that mean? Whose BS?

(I have a migraine, so I am impaired and confused.)


----------



## wr

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What does that mean? Whose BS?
> 
> (I have a migraine, so I am impaired and confused.)


There is a lot of media generated misinformation in general.


----------



## Pony

Interesting how Yahoo no longer has a comment section. Perhaps because too many people were calling them out on their lies?


----------



## Hiro

wr said:


> There is a lot of media generated misinformation in general.


----------



## wr

Todays planned activities is the Unity Cup street hockey tournament. East vs West and the winning team keeps the cup. How very Canadian.


----------



## HDRider




----------



## HDRider

Live cam


----------



## HDRider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488237220343558150


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa




----------



## oldasrocks

HDRider said:


> Good
> 
> I like easy


I have read that NYC runs out of food 3 times a day. Would not be hard to shut down access to the city.


----------



## Hiro




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn

If you want news on the convoy/protest in Canada switch on the news out of India. You won't get any in North America.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn

Heavy truck drivers are the last of the cowboys.

They aren't antisocial, they just don't mingle well with sheep.

With a driver, you'd best not poke the bear.

They did, they blithely sowed the wind, and are now reaping the whirlwind.

Link To Video With Commentary On The Canadian Convoy

Here's a little driving tune.






Lyrics correction.

Large cars don't have rear-views, they have side mirrors.

Detroit Diesel is owned by Daimler. (German)

Daimler owns Freightliner and Western Star which are the only trucks that come with a 60 Series Detroit Diesel, factory stock. 

I didn't see a Star and the only Freightshaker in the video was a COE..

Mostly them danged ol' PACCARS and a couplea Corn Binders.

Pete and KW get all the love.


----------



## Danaus29

Tom Horn said:


> If you want news on the convoy/protest in Canada switch on the news out of India. You won't get any in North America.


Where are the dumpster fires? Where are the people climbing out of store windows carrying televisions? Where are the people threatening police? 

Along those lines, where are the police?


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Danaus29 said:


> Where are the dumpster fires? Where are the people climbing out of store windows carrying televisions? Where are the people threatening police?
> 
> Along those lines, where are the police?


 Maybe they are preparing for the insurrection?

I prey that is not the case.

That might get ugly this time. (I hope that is also not the case)

The real question is "*Under which rock is antifa hiding* and, waiting to come out?"


----------



## Danaus29

My take is that police aren't needed because the Canadian protests are peaceful. No looters, no dumpster fires, no threats to businesses in the area. I've always heard Canadians are more polite than Americans. This proves it.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

This seemed VERY Healthy. God bless the truckers, God Bless Canadia!


----------



## wr

Danaus29 said:


> My take is that police aren't needed because the Canadian protests are peaceful. No looters, no dumpster fires, no threats to businesses in the area. I've always heard Canadians are more polite than Americans. This proves it.


There is a strong police presence in Ottawa but nobody is sure if they are policing or quietly supporting. Part of the confusion comes from the dozens of police hauling dozens of boxes of food to the area the trucks are located. 

Nobody has said if the food is actually going to feed truckers or if it went to the truckers who have set up to feed the homeless. 

At this point, there have been absolutely no arrests in Ottawa. 

The RCMP took action last night to break up the Coutts blockade and it sounds like they may have a had a bit of an altercation with an individual. No riot, just one skirmish.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> There is a strong police presence in Ottawa but nobody is sure if they are policing or quietly supporting. Part of the confusion comes from the dozens of police hauling dozens of boxes of food to the area the trucks are located.
> 
> Nobody has said if the food is actually going to feed truckers or if it went to the truckers who have set up to feed the homeless.
> 
> At this point, there have been absolutely no arrests in Ottawa.
> 
> The RCMP took action last night to break up the Coutts blockade and it sounds like they may have a had a bit of an altercation with an individual. No riot, just one skirmish.


There's a blockade at the Port of Entry from Montana?

US or Canadian?

Edit:

Canada side north of the POE.

If they start running out of fuel on either side, it will turn into quite a mess.

I will never forget how tough it was getting gelled up trucks running in zeroish Fahrenheit weather.


----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> There's a blockade at the Port of Entry from Montana?
> 
> US or Canadian?
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Canada side north of the POE.
> 
> If they start running out of fuel on either side, it will turn into quite a mess.
> 
> I will never forget how tough it was getting gelled up trucks running in zeroish Fahrenheit weather.



It's a very Canadian blockade in the sense that it's not so much blocked as very congested. Every driver with a CB knew that it's super congested and could have detoured through other POE but since it's a Canadian protest, every effort has been made to make sure anyone experiencing fuel shortages gets what they need.


----------



## wr

wr said:


> The RCMP took action last night to break up the Coutts blockade and it sounds like they may have a had a bit of an altercation with an individual. No riot, just one skirmish.


This needs to be corrected. Original claims of an altercation with police came from the Premier of alberta but as of this morning, the RCMP stated that there was no altercation with police and have no idea where that information came from. The only altercation RCMP know of was between two private citizens.


----------



## Tom Horn

Hot off the presses from the Globe and Mail



> *Impasse remains in Ottawa as police chief says all options to resolve protest pose risks, while Alberta blockade eases*
> 
> Ottawa’s police chief warned that demonstrations in the country’s capital demanding an end to pandemic restrictions remain volatile and that all options are being considered, including military involvement. However, there was a negotiated breakthrough at a southern Alberta border blockade where protesters have issued similar ultimatums.
> 
> Peter Sloly said the Ottawa police force is considering options ranging from a negotiated resolution to enforcement. But he warned that any option carries risks. Chief Sloly said there are only two occasions that he is aware of in the past 100 years – the Oka and FLQ crises – when the military was mixed in with police.
> 
> “It is not a decision to be taken lightly,” he said. “I’ll say it again as I said before, every option is being looked at. None of the options create a beautiful, elegant, simple safe solution. They all come with massive risks.”
> 
> Chief Sloly also said his service is aware of a significant element from the United States that has been involved in the funding, organization and demonstrating taking place on Parliament Hill and surrounding streets. He also said more protesters are planning to come to the city by the weekend.
> 
> Protesters in southern Alberta allow Coutts border to partially reopen after five days of protests over COVID-19 rules
> 
> Editorial: The ‘Freedom Convoy’ was hauling a load of bad ideas – but the people on board are not the enemy
> 
> Explainer: Where in downtown Ottawa is the trucker convoy based, and where have disruptions spread? A visual guide
> 
> Protesters have dug in and appear unwilling to leave Ottawa’s downtown core any time soon. Chief Sloly said officers are grateful for the fact that there have been no riots, no injuries and no deaths to date. He said officers are arresting, charging and investigating “all bad actors, all criminals” and more charges would be laid.
> 
> In Alberta, demonstrators opposed to COVID-19 public-health measures who have used transport trucks, tractors and other vehicles to gridlock Highway 4 in the southern part of the province opened up one lane of traffic in each direction Wednesday afternoon. The border crossing at Coutts, located about a three-hour drive southeast of Calgary, is an important route for commercial exports, including cattle and meat products.
> 
> Lawyers for the truckers, farmers and other supporters gathered at Coutts noted that while the protesters cleared the way for traffic and trade, their demonstration is not over. They are demanding an end to all COVID-19 restrictions, including mask mandates and vaccine passports.
> 
> Martin Rejman, a lawyer working with the Coutts group, says the protesters made the concession after “backchannel” talks with MLAs and police, though he did not offer any specifics.
> 
> “We have been talking with the government,” he said in an interview inside Smugglers Saloon, a bar and grill on the edge of the highway that has served as the group’s home base. “There wasn’t a negotiation. They took the first step.”
> 
> Some protesters appeared to believe Alberta was on the verge of lifting its vaccine-passport system, and moved their vehicles in response. Nathan Neudorf, the United Conservative Party’s caucus chair, issued a statement saying there was no deal to lift public-health measures, but Alberta will lift restrictions “likely within days,” starting with the passport system.
> 
> Link To Globe And Mail Article


This just in.... 

Of the 30 Tim Horton's in and around Ottawa it is being reported that with the increased demand from all of the truckers in town (and as anyone knows, truck drivers like them some Tim Horton's coffee), there might develop a shortage of café toujours frais, oh wait, that's how they say it in Hull on the north side of the river in Quebec. Always fresh coffee, there is also an equal danger of running low on Timbits. Tempers were flaring and a few drivers even forgot to say please while ordering their extra-large Double Doubles. This just goes to prove the violent underlying nature of the convoy. It is feared that if indeed Timmies runs short on coffee, it could just be the spark it takes to ignite the powder keg in Ottawa.

Meanwhile Justin Trudeau continues to bravely castigate the drivers from an undisclosed hiding place, er, secure location.

Now back to Tracy Tong with Global News in Toronto.

@wr


----------



## wr

Coutts crossing remains partially blocked because all towing companies in Alberta seem to have covid.

Snow is expected in Ottawa and the drivers there are looking for 500 snow shovels to help the city with snow removal.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> Coutts crossing remains partially blocked because all towing companies in Alberta seem to have covid.
> 
> Snow is expected in Ottawa and the drivers there are looking for 500 snow shovels to help the city with snow removal.



Maybe 'Mater could lend a hook.


----------



## Forcast

Do you think if instead of trucks lined up, it would have made a bigger point for truckers to be fired for non mandatory vax? Would have hurt the supply chain just the same. Haven't seen anything on medical staff fired lately. Maybe its such a few it doesn't matter to employers. Or hospital are just hiring visiting nurses at 4 times the rate or hire out of country.


----------



## wr

Forcast said:


> Do you think if instead of trucks lined up, it would have made a bigger point for truckers to be fired for non mandatory vax? Would have hurt the supply chain just the same. Haven't seen anything on medical staff fired lately. Maybe its such a few it doesn't matter to employers. Or hospital are just hiring visiting nurses at 4 times the rate or hire out of country.


There would be no need to fire drives for non mandatory vaccinations. Our company is small and does not have operating rights to cross the border and we still legally fall under the same vaccine mandates. 

I know an owner/operator that holds a medical exemption and his company allowed him to work provincially and federally until the mandates were put in place. As soon as it happened, he was fired immediately for vaccination non compliance, even with that letter from his doctor and even though he would not be entering into the US. 

In my country, the manates affect more than commercial drivers, tradespeople, crane operatior, airline staff, rail employees, farmers, grain elevators, warehouse workers, Indigenous people, banks, mining, postal workers, RCMP etc.

I'm not saying vaccinations aren't helpful but I'm strongly against forced vaccinations.


----------



## HDRider

On Wednesday, Chief Peter Sloly said policing alone might not be enough to end the protest.

"This is a national issue, not an Ottawa issue," Sloly said. "I am increasingly concerned there is no policing solution to this."

Sloly said options being considered include requesting military aid, negotiation, a political response, a court injunction or the forced removal of protesters.



https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/truck-convoy-police-solution-1.6337051


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> On Wednesday, Chief Peter Sloly said policing alone might not be enough to end the protest.
> 
> "This is a national issue, not an Ottawa issue," Sloly said. "I am increasingly concerned there is no policing solution to this."
> 
> Sloly said options being considered include requesting military aid, negotiation, a political response, a court injunction or the forced removal of protesters.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/truck-convoy-police-solution-1.6337051


It's taken them this long to figure out that a couple of cheezy tickets isn't going to scare the drivers and others who have joined them. 

Bringing the military in to take action on a peaceful protest seems like political suicide.


----------



## Hiro




----------



## HDRider

That is funny


----------



## HDRider




----------



## Pony




----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Ken of the past: double speak


----------



## Tom Horn

> *GoFundMe pulls plug on fundraiser for Ottawa convoy protesters*
> 
> OTTAWA - Crowdfunding site GoFundMe will reimburse or redirect to charities the vast majority of the more than $10 million raised by demonstrators protesting COVID-19 measures in Ottawa, saying the event has become an occupation.
> 
> The move could deny participants a vital source of money as Ottawa braces for a new wave of protesters slated to arrive in the national capital this weekend.
> 
> GoFundMe said late Friday it supports peaceful protest and that it believes this was the initial intention of the Ottawa event.
> 
> The crowdfunding site said it now has evidence from law enforcement that the demonstration “has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity.”
> 
> GoFundMe said the fundraiser has been removed from its platform because it violates the site's terms of service, which prohibit the promotion of violence and harassment.
> 
> An initial $1 million was released to organizers earlier this week but, given how things have evolved, GoFundMe will issue refunds to donors and work with organizers to send remaining funds to “credible and established charities.”
> 
> Ottawa police are putting more officers on the street and trying to seal off the city's downtown core in anticipation of another influx of protesters this weekend.
> 
> Downtown residents have endured a week of blaring truck horns, blocked streets and racial taunts from aggressive participants. Many city-dwellers have expressed frustration with the fact little has changed days into the protest, branding it an occupation.
> 
> Ottawa lawyer Paul Champ has filed a proposed class-action lawsuit on behalf of thousands of residents seeking millions of dollars in damages and an injunction “prohibiting the continuation of the nuisance.”
> 
> Residents were bewildered Thursday that demonstrators had constructed a wood building and fuel storage pen in Confederation Park, just southeast of Parliament Hill.
> 
> The National Capital Commission, responsible for the park, is working with Ottawa police on “addressing the next steps on site,” said commission spokeswoman Valerie Dufour, who could provide no details.
> 
> City solicitor David White said Ottawa had not filed for a court injunction to curb the actions of protesters. He added the city continues to work with other agencies “so that we are prepared and, in a position, to act quickly” in the event one is deemed necessary to support police plans.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

Oh, those rowdy Canadian truck drivers.

*Per BBC, three protesters have been arrested so far — "one for carrying a weapon, one charged with mischief under $5,000, and another with uttering threats on social media."*

That out of thousands of protesters.

And for that they pull the cancel card on the Go Fund Me?

Gutless sacks of woke, politically pandering, chicken excrement.




> *GoFundMe will refund donations to Canadian trucker protest*
> 
> Fundraising website GoFundMe has removed a fundraiser for Canada's "Freedom Convoy" protest against the country's COVID-19 policies and said in a statement released Friday that it will withhold any donations made to support the protesting truckers and their allies.
> 
> Early Saturday morning, GoFundMe posted a Tweet announcing that they "will be refunding all donations to the Freedom Convoy 2022 fundraiser. This refund will happen automatically — you do not need to submit a request. Donors can expect to see refunds within 7-10 business days."
> 
> Around one million Canadian dollars have already been released to the organizers of the protests, which have blocked streets in Ottawa and kept residents awake with loud honking. About ten million Canadian dollars ($7.9 million American) will be refunded, BBC reported.
> 
> Per BBC, three protesters have been arrested so far — "one for carrying a weapon, one charged with mischief under $5,000, and another with uttering threats on social media." GoFundMe said in the Friday statement that it banned fundraising for the protest after learning "from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity."
> 
> Link To Article


@HDRider


----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> Oh, those rowdy Canadian truck drivers.
> 
> *Per BBC, three protesters have been arrested so far — "one for carrying a weapon, one charged with mischief under $5,000, and another with uttering threats on social media."*
> 
> That out of thousands of protesters.
> 
> And for that they pull the cancel card on the Go Fund Me?
> 
> Gutless sacks of woke, politically pandering, chicken excrement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @HDRider


They have a different method of fundraising and it’s just another bump in the road.

The Milk River crew invited police to a street hockey game 😂


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

https://www.yahoo.com/news/toronto-freedom-convoy-protest-healthcare-workers-covid19-vaccine-mandates-174741183.html


----------



## MoonRiver

"Meanwhile, GiveSendGo has a campaign running to raise money for the Freedom Convoy 2022. The “FreedomConvoy2022” campaign at GiveSendGo has already raised almost a million in 12 hours!​​The links may not be accessible due to DDOS bot attacks and the massive surge in traffic."​​







GiveSendGo CEO Sends Gateway Pundit Exclusive Statement: Fundraising Platform Sees MASSIVE Surge in Traffic and One Million in Donations to Canadian Truckers in 12 Hours! - Relentless DDOS Bot Attacks


GiveSendGo is the number one Christian donating site in the world. Its popularity has soared over the past year after several conservative causes were blocked by the far left GoFundMe platform. As many of our Gateway Pundit readers are aware, we have promoted several GiveSendGo campaigns on our...




www.thegatewaypundit.com




A couple of state AGs have announced they will look into GoFundMe,

I think Trudeau said the truckers had committed acts of violence which gave GoFundMe an out. I would bet they are also receiving indirect "guidance" from the government.


----------



## B&L Chicken Ranch and Spa

Kiamichi Kid said:


> View attachment 105483
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/toronto-freedom-convoy-protest-healthcare-workers-covid19-vaccine-mandates-174741183.html


It looks as if the government/big med is trying to make a case out of nothing.

Sleezy at best.

Freedom Convoy is NOT about fear, it is about freedom from sleezy bureaucrats and big med!


----------



## Pony

I think Kurt Schlichter made an excellent point when he tweeted:

*I think it’s hilarious that the socialists are furious about the workers of the world uniting. *


----------



## Tom Horn

*Looks Like GoFundMe Stepped In Some DoDo.*



> *GoFundMe Reverses Plans On ‘Freedom Convoy’ Donations After Florida Gov. Ron DeSantis Promises Investigation*
> 
> The GoFundMe website has reversed course and decided to automatically refund donations to the truckers organization leading a protest against Canadian pandemic restrictions. That’s after politicians vowed to investigate the website’s original plans for dealing with donations to the truckers.
> 
> Florida Governor Ron DeSantis said Saturday morning that he and the state’s attorney general will investigate GoFundMe after it shut down a fundraiser for the Canadian truckers participating in the so-called “Freedom Convoy.”
> 
> West Virginia attorney general also joined in, asking his residents to contact his office to let him know if they had “been victimized by a deceptive act or practice” by GoFundMe.
> 
> GoFundMe originally shut down donations because of what it called “law enforcement reports of violence and other unlawful activity. At first, GoFundMe said it would refund anyone who asked and donate the remainder to charities chosen by the Freedom Convoy organizers and verified by the site.
> 
> However, the website later scrapped that plan, saying “donor feedback” led it to simply things and automatically refund all donations.
> 
> The fundraiser had hit the C$10 million—around $7.9 million in US dollars – with C$1 million already distributed before the fundraiser was halted.
> 
> GoFundMe’s original plan didn’t sit well with DeSantis. He tweeted, “It is a fraud for @gofundme to commandeer $9M in donations sent to support truckers and give it to causes of their own choosing.”
> 
> “I will work with @AGAshleyMoody to investigate these deceptive practices — these donors should be given a refund,” the governor said.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Damnit! 
Sophie Trudeau is hot. 

Can someone tell me what in the exact **** happened there?


----------



## Hiro

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Damnit!
> Sophie Trudeau is hot.
> 
> Can someone tell me what in the exact **** happened there?


Rumor is Lilith was hotter than Eve.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

This.

I mean, this.

What is the actual **** is this?










What happened here?
Nothing natural; that’s what.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Hiro said:


> Rumor is Lilith was hotter than Eve.


Hotter, no. That’s entirely subjective.

Historical fact: Lilith was the one that turned putt-putt into a three round game.

God bless her.


----------



## Hiro

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Hotter, no. That’s entirely subjective.
> 
> Historical fact: Lilith was the one that turned putt-putt into a three round game.
> 
> God bless her.


I am going to have to sleep on that one. Kudos.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Damnit!
> Sophie Trudeau is hot.
> 
> Can someone tell me what in the exact **** happened there?


$$$$$


----------



## wr

It sounds like Ottawa police are seizing the driver’s fuel tonight. That should make things complicated.


----------



## boatswain2PA

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Damnit!
> Sophie Trudeau is hot.
> 
> Can someone tell me what in the exact **** happened there?


Wait, gun-monkey has an avatar of hot-chick with gun, frequently posts really intelligent excrement here, but occasionally goes crazy, (which could be expected from one with an avatar of a hot-chick with a gun)..

....and then thinks Sophie Trudeau is hot

Can someone explain this to me?

Male simian with hot chick avatar with bangstick luvin on Castro's bastards wife?

Female simian with (her?) avatar luvin on Castro's bastards wife?

I am confused....


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> It sounds like Ottawa police are seizing the driver’s fuel tonight. That should make things complicated.


Pretty sad to see Canadian authorities resorting to bullying and downright thuggery, regarding the treatment of peaceful protesters.

I used to believe that they were more civilized than that.

Not anymore, the scales have fallen from my eyes regarding the true nature of Canadian authorities.

They could give the Ruskies/Red Chinese lessons after this.

Are they oblivious to the fact that their jack-booted methods are being broadcast to the entire world?

Will Ottawa become Canada's Tiananmen Square? 



> *Ottawa Police Seize Fuel From Freedom Convoy Protest Site, Make More Arrests*
> 
> Police in Canada’s capital have begun to seize fuel and say they have made multiple arrests after issuing a statement saying that those trying to bring supplies to support the thousands of protesters opposed to COVID-19 mandates and restrictions gathered in the city would be arrested.
> 
> “IMPORTANT: Anyone attempting to bring material supports (gas, etc.) to the demonstrators could be subject to arrest. Enforcement is underway,” Ottawa police said in a statement on social media on Feb. 6 in the early afternoon.
> 
> In a statement issued at 9 p.m. local time, police said they have arrested seven people. The arrests were for mischief charges throughout the day.
> 
> Police also said they had seized multiple vehicles and fuel containers.
> 
> Protesters who spoke to The Epoch Times said police didn’t arrest them on Feb. 6 for carrying fuel, but gave them a warning that they would be facing arrest for bringing in fuel to the protest site starting on Feb. 7.
> 
> Earlier on Feb. 6, Ottawa Mayor Jim Watson declared a state of emergency, which he said, “highlights the need for support from other jurisdictions and levels of government.”
> 
> The protest started as a demonstration by truckers against the federal government’s requirement for cross-border truck drivers to be vaccinated, but has since evolved into a large movement joined by people from across Canada to oppose different COVID-19 mandates and restrictions. Vehicle convoys came to Ottawa on Jan. 29, and many have stayed in the city, with trucks and other vehicles parked by Parliament Hill. Many protesters say they will remain until the mandates are lifted.
> 
> The Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms (JCCF), a legal group representing the Freedom Convoy in Ottawa, said “police would be breaking the law if police attempt to intimidate or arrest people who bring food or other supplies to truckers who are peacefully exercising their Charter rights and freedoms in Ottawa.”
> 
> “People who bring food, water, gasoline or other supplies to peacefully protesting truckers are not breaking any law. There is no basis for this police threat,” JCCF lawyer Nicholas Wansbutter said in a statement.
> 
> “In a free and democratic society that is governed by the rule of law, citizens can freely associate with each other, including the giving and receiving of goods and gifts. There is no law that would allow the Ottawa Police to arrest people for giving fuel or food to another Canadian.”
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## HDRider

boatswain2PA said:


> Wait, gun-monkey has an avatar of hot-chick with gun, frequently posts really intelligent excrement here, but occasionally goes crazy, (which could be expected from one with an avatar of a hot-chick with a gun)..
> 
> ....and then thinks Sophie Trudeau is hot
> 
> Can someone explain this to me?
> 
> Male simian with hot chick avatar with bangstick luvin on Castro's bastards wife?
> 
> Female simian with (her?) avatar luvin on Castro's bastards wife?
> 
> I am confused....


A real gun swinger


----------



## Tom Horn

HDRider said:


> A real gun swinger


Double entendre?


----------



## Pony

wr said:


> It sounds like Ottawa police are seizing the driver’s fuel tonight. That should make things complicated.


How can they do that? Are they siphoning off their tanks, or denying them access to the pumps, or...?

Frelling jerks. W in the he!! do they think they are?


----------



## Pony

This is an inspiring speech by Justine's former bodyguard, who, I have read, is now working with security for the truckers:


----------



## Danaus29

Pony said:


> How can they do that? Are they siphoning off their tanks, or denying them access to the pumps, or...?
> 
> Frelling jerks. W in the he!! do they think they are?


People are bringing fuel to the truckers. The police are seizing the fuel being brought to the truckers. Letting a few hundred trucks run out of fuel in the city streets must have sounded like a good idea, in theory.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Pony said:


> How can they do that? Are they siphoning off their tanks, or denying them access to the pumps, or...?
> 
> Frelling jerks. W in the he!! do they think they are?


They’re confiscating fuel cans and propane tanks..


----------



## Tom Horn

Danaus29 said:


> People are bringing fuel to the truckers. The police are seizing the fuel being brought to the truckers. Letting a few hundred trucks run out of fuel in the city streets must have sounded like a good idea, in theory.


It would serve them right if the drivers plugged up the major arteries in Ottawa as they ran out of fuel... Sideways, herring-boned, hooked together with grade eight log chains and hardened padlocks around the frames.


----------



## Tom Horn

Pony said:


> How can they do that? Are they siphoning off their tanks, or denying them access to the pumps, or...?
> 
> Frelling jerks. W in the he!! do they think they are?


I'm not sure about Canada, however, stateside hardcore long-haul drivers, (not steering wheel holders) are made up of former military, cowboys and bikers. They stay away from society on the big road because they are lone wolves that don't fit into the mainstream and predominantly want to be left the He*l alone.

And if you value your hide, you'd best not push them into a corner.

You don't want them to form a wolf pack against you.

They could be poking some serious bear up there in Ottawa.

Best be Advised.







@wr


----------



## wr

Pony said:


> How can they do that? Are they siphoning off their tanks, or denying them access to the pumps, or...?
> 
> Frelling jerks. W in the he!! do they think they are?


The drivers near the parlaiment buildings are stuck where they are and they have been receiving fuel by fuel trucks, people with pickup trucks and slip tanks and people have literally dropped off jerry cans of fuel for them. 

Police were seizing jerry cans and trucks with slip tanks and I'm pretty sure the order for this one came from the mayor of Ottawa who has seems to be quite dramatic and he wants the drivers to leave. The only thing he fails to understand is that if he cuts off their fuel supply, he's going to be stuck with them until spring. 

The drivers have substantial legal representation and the last I heard, the lawyers were on it.


----------



## MoonRiver

Tom Horn said:


> Pretty sad to see Canadian authorities resorting to bullying and downright thuggery, regarding the treatment of peaceful protesters.
> 
> I used to believe that they were more civilized than that.
> 
> Not anymore, the scales have fallen from my eyes regarding the true nature of Canadian authorities.
> 
> They could give the Ruskies/Red Chinese lessons after this.
> 
> Are they oblivious to the fact that their jack-booted methods are being broadcast to the entire world?
> 
> Will Ottawa become Canada's Tiananmen Square?


Our government is probably advising them.


----------



## MoonRiver

Tom Horn said:


> It would serve them right if the drivers plugged up the major arteries in Ottawa as they ran out of fuel... Sideways, herring-boned, hooked together with grade eight log chains and hardened padlocks around the frames.


They could lock down every major city, every port, every railroad in Canada if they wanted to.


----------



## Tom Horn

MoonRiver said:


> They could lock down every major city, every port, every railroad in Canada if they wanted to.


And the government Jackasses fail to comprehend that and just keep goading them into escalating their resistance and steeling their resolve.

Any society works only because people accept the yoke.

When they grow weary of being constantly whipped for no reason, they break the yoke.

And the bureaucrats collectively piss themselves... Just like Percy.


----------



## Tom Horn

MoonRiver said:


> Our government is probably advising them.


Well... Biden used to be a Commercial driver, or so he says, so he should be sympathetic to the cause.






Listen close at 0:30 of the video.

I used to pull decked loads of cab forwards and Granites out of Macungie, PA where Biden visited.


----------



## Hiro




----------



## painterswife

Foreign funds sent to the Truckers is funding sedition according to something I heard on TV.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Foreign funds sent to the Truckers is funding sedition according to something I heard on TV.


Well that settles it then.

If it's on TV......


----------



## Hiro

I am a seditionist. Canada can submit their extradition request to .... I could not care less.


----------



## Tom Horn

Hiro said:


>


Obviously a photoshop job as the protest sign did not end in... Eh?


----------



## GTX63

mreynolds said:


> Well that settles it then.
> 
> If it's on TV......


CNN is called tv to a liberal, sort of like how we call soda "Coke".


----------



## HDRider

GTX63 said:


> like how we call soda "Coke".


In East Tennessee they call it a dope. That works for CNN watchers too


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

painterswife said:


> Foreign funds sent to the Truckers is funding sedition according to something I heard on TV.


Check the ink on the Treaty of Ghent.

We may still be lobbing booms at the Crown in regulation time.

If not, when hasn’t the occasional late hit made for a more interesting game?


----------



## Hiro

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Check the ink on the Treaty of Ghent.
> 
> We may still be lobbing booms at the Crown in regulation time.
> 
> If not, when hasn’t the occasional late hit made for a more interesting game?


They are too busy covering up their pedophiles and killing Julian to worry about their vassal state in North America.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

Hiro said:


> They are too busy covering up their pedophiles and killing Julian to worry about their vassal state in North America.


You know, though, my inner devil’s advocate has to come out in support of that spunky little queen for what she did with the pedophile. She doesn’t have a lot of actual power, but she did snap that royal title pick-up line shut pretty quick and sharply.


----------



## Hiro

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You know, though, my inner devil’s advocate has to come out in support of that spunky little queen for what she did with the pedophile. She doesn’t have a lot of actual power, but she did snap that royal title pick-up line shut pretty quick and sharply.


I think she has more power than you think. It would be risky to overuse it, granted. But, everyone has power even if not legislated power. There have been Popes in the last century that have either enabled evil doers or imperiled evil doers. There have been random citizens in Tunisia that self immolated that sparked revolutions...even if they were coopted a few months later. Everyone can make a difference and the more respected your status the simpler it is to make a difference.


----------



## 1032swiss

Tom Horn said:


> I used to pull decked loads of cab forwards and Granites out of Macungie, PA where Biden visited.


That's only about 20 min from me. Heard the workers were on the streets flipping Joe off and they hired stiffs for props LOL


----------



## Tom Horn

1032swiss said:


> That's only about 20 min from me. Heard the workers were on the streets flipping Joe off and they hired stiffs for props LOL


Oh... So, you're near this place.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Trudeau Blasts Trucker Protest With Key Bridge to U.S. Shut Down*
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- Prime Minister Justin Trudeau took a hard line against trucker protests that have paralyzed Canada’s capital city and have now halted commercial traffic to the U.S. at the busiest border crossing between the two countries.
> 
> The Ambassador Bridge that connects Windsor, Ontario, with Detroit was shut down in both directions late Monday, according to a Canadian government website and the Michigan transportation department. It’s the most important land crossing for goods between Canada and its largest trading partner and a crucial artery for auto parts suppliers and manufacturers.
> 
> About 1.4 million trucks entered the U.S. through Detroit last year, almost all of them via the bridge, according to data from the U.S. Department of Transportation and an association of bridge and tunnel operators. Protesters on tractors and trucks blocked access to another major U.S.-Canada bridge about 65 miles northwest of Detroit on Sunday.
> 
> Trudeau, speaking earlier on the floor of the legislature the first time since the crisis began, warned that demonstrators were hobbling the economy and trying to undermine democracy.
> 
> He also dismissed contentions from the opposition Conservatives that the columns of big rigs parked along major thoroughfares in Ottawa are emblematic of a country bitterly divided over the pandemic.
> 
> “This is a story of a country that got through this pandemic by being united, and a few people shouting and waving swastikas does not define who Canadians are,” Trudeau said, referring to images from the initial days of the protest two weekends ago showing signs and flags adorned with Nazi symbols.
> 
> Trudeau slammed the protesters for “trying to blockade our economy, our democracy and our fellow citizens’ daily lives.”
> 
> He also raised his voice almost to a shout at one point. “This pandemic has sucked for all Canadians,” the prime minister said. “Everyone’s tired of Covid, but these protests are not the way to get through it.”
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Ottawa Businesses Create GoFundMe After Protesters' Fundraiser Halted*
> 
> Businesses in Ottawa have created a GoFundMe page to help the restaurant owners hurt by the ongoing anti-COVID mandate protests in the city's downtown core, just as the fundraising platform announced it would pull millions of dollars raised for the protesters themselves.
> 
> "The entire downtown core and Byward Market areas are in lockdown once more, except this time it isn't health restrictions keeping doors closed," the fundraiser reads.
> 
> "Residents are afraid to leave their homes, delivery services face extreme difficulty picking up orders, and clients who are willing to make the trek into the Red Zone find that the protest outside is quite literally 'horning-in' on the intimacy of sharing a meal at a restaurant with a loved one," it continues.
> 
> Anti-government protesters have taken over Ottawa, prompting the mayor to declare a state of emergency and residents to file a multi-million-dollar class-action lawsuit in response to the demonstrations going into their 11th day.
> 
> While many have criticized the protests and urged people to leave the nation's capital, there has also been a significant amount of support for the demonstrators, including GoFundMe-driven donations of more than $10 million Canadian dollars (over $7 million).
> 
> On Friday, GoFundMe stated that it would withhold money raised for the Canadian truckers, citing police reports of violence. The company said that it would offer refunds of the withheld funds to donors who fill out a request form.
> 
> "We now have evidence from law enforcement that the previously peaceful demonstration has become an occupation, with police reports of violence and other unlawful activity," the platform said in a statement.
> 
> Over the weekend, Ottawa police arrested at least seven people and issued more than 450 tickets to unruly protesters.
> 
> "No further funds will be directly distributed to the Freedom Convoy organizers - we will work with organisers to send all remaining funds to credible and established charities verified by GoFundMe," the statement read.
> 
> Approximately CAD$1 million have been released to organizers thus far.
> 
> Organizers moved their fundraising efforts to a different platform called GiveSendGo over the weekend.
> 
> On the same day that the GoFundMe for the protesters was frozen, prominent restauranteurs in Ottawa launched their own campaign with a CAD$250,000 goal to help businesses that are being "forced to decide between making ends meet, and keeping their staff safe as the occupation of the downtown core enters a second week with no signs of easing up."
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## GTX63

Uh oh, looks like CNN finally decided to cover the convoy while upgrading the threat level to an "Insurrection".
I do give credit to CNN though to at least giving those Canadians a little screen time, as the most trusted name in news seems to have been short staffed over the past week or so.


----------



## Tom Horn

GTX63 said:


> Uh oh, looks like CNN finally decided to cover the convoy while upgrading the threat level to an "Insurrection".
> I do give credit to CNN though to at least giving those Canadians a little screen time, as they seem to have been short staffed over the past week or so.


 Oops, I missed the insurrection part. are they gonna beat that term too until it loses all meaning?

Kinda like this.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

GTX63 said:


> Uh oh, looks like CNN finally decided to cover the convoy while upgrading the threat level to an "Insurrection".
> I do give credit to CNN though to at least giving those Canadians a little screen time, as the most trusted name in news seems to have been short staffed over the past week or so.


The programming of the NPCs has already begun.




painterswife said:


> Foreign funds sent to the Truckers is funding *sedition* according to something I heard on TV.


----------



## MoonRiver

The convoy leaders are saying that if their communications get shut down by the government, that is the sign that their supporters should come to Ottawa. They intend to remain peaceable but need massive support.

Very impressed with the leader of the truckers.


----------



## Digitalis

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> You know, though, my inner devil’s advocate has to come out in support of that spunky little queen for what she did with the pedophile. She doesn’t have a lot of actual power, but she did snap that royal title pick-up line shut pretty quick and sharply.


But only AFTER it was clear he was getting charged for it...


----------



## coolrunnin

Digitalis said:


> But only AFTER it was clear he was getting charged for it...


Most 1st world countries don't condemn till convicted, i think that's fair.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Saskatchewan to be first province in Canada to end COVID passport, lift mask requirement*
> 
> REGINA — Saskatchewan has announced a plan to lift all of its COVID-19 restrictions.
> 
> Starting Monday, Saskatchewan will no longer require COVID-19 vaccine passports. It is also ending its indoor mask mandate at the end of the month.
> 
> Premier Scott Moe said Tuesday that providing proof of vaccination against COVID-19 to enter businesses like restaurants had helped in the fight against spread of the virus.
> 
> But he said it also created deep divisions in the province — in effect “two classes of citizens.”
> 
> “The benefits of this policy no longer outweighs the costs,” Moe said, adding people should be able to choose whether they get vaccinated or not. “This government is going to respect that right.”
> 
> The province recently shifted to treating COVID-19 like a common respiratory virus.
> 
> Its chief medical doctor, Dr. Saqib Shahab, has said that because the Omicron variant is less severe, there has been immunity through vaccines or infections, the availability of antiviral treatments and public access to millions of free rapid tests.
> 
> Other provinces have said they are also looking at lifting their COVID-19 measures.
> 
> Alberta was to hold a news conference later Tuesday, while Manitoba, Ontario and Quebec said they are prepared to loosen restrictions in the coming weeks.
> 
> This report by The Canadian Press was first published Feb. 8, 2022.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## MoonRiver

Supposedly firemen and volunteer firemen can supply fuel to the trucks. They are being urged to bring fuel and refuel the trucks.


----------



## Danaus29

I wonder if the number of volunteer fireman will increase as long as Ottowa is under protest.


----------



## Digitalis

coolrunnin said:


> Most 1st world countries don't condemn till convicted, i think that's fair.


He hasn't been convicted yet. The lawsuit was filed, he tried to get it dismissed on account of being foreign royalty or whatnot and that motion was denied, allowing the suit to proceed. Only THEN did the Queen disown him. She's protecting "the royalty" by kicking him out because he's vulnerable. Not because he's a scumbag, just because he got busted and is facing repercussions.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *‘It has to stop’: Trudeau demands end to trucker protest saying ‘people waving swastikas’ don’t represent Canada*
> 
> Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau has demanded an end to the continuing protest by hundreds of truckers against Covid-19 restrictions that has paralysed Ottawa for 12 days.
> 
> “It has to stop,” Mr Trudeau said during an emergency debate in the House of Commons on Monday night following his return to parliament after isolating for a week due to a positive Covid-19 test.
> 
> “People of Ottawa don’t deserve to be harassed in their own neighbourhoods, don’t deserve to be confronted with the inherent violence of a swastika flying on a street corner, or a confederate flag, or the insults and jeers just because they’re wearing a mask. That’s not who Canadians are,” the prime minister said. “These pandemic restrictions are not forever.”
> 
> The prime minister added: “This is a story of a country that got through this pandemic by being united, and a few people shouting and waving swastikas does not define who Canadians are.”
> 
> Mr Trudeau’s remarks on Monday have sparked anger among supporters of the truckers who say he is trying to label them as far-right extremists.
> 
> He was likely referring to the initial days of the protest two weekends ago when signs and flags with Nazi symbols were seen in the crowds alongside upside down Canadian flags and even a Trump 2024 and a confederate flag. There have been no recent sightings of swastikas or similar emblems.
> 
> Mr Trudeau is keen to point out that the truckers are representative of just a small portion of the population. Only approximately 10 per cent of Canadians remain unvaccinated, although as many as one-third are sympathetic to the protest, according to one survey.
> 
> “This pandemic has sucked for all Canadians,” he said. “Everyone’s tired of Covid, but these protests are not the way to get through it.”
> 
> The prime minister added: “But Canadians know the way to get through it is continuing to listen to science, continuing to lean on each other.”
> 
> He pledged that the federal government would provide support “with whatever resources the province and city need”. Last week he ruled out deploying the army to disperse the protestors “for now”.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## 67drake

Trudeau sure seems obsessed with that swastika thingy.


----------



## Hiro

67drake said:


> Trudeau sure seems obsessed with that swastika thingy.


He seems a bit desperate and even more weasley than usual.


----------



## Hiro




----------



## MoonRiver

67drake said:


> Trudeau sure seems obsessed with that swastika thingy.


Plus we know that swastikas and Confederate flags are often brought in by the left.


----------



## siberian1

MoonRiver said:


> Plus we know that swastikas and Confederate flags are often brought in by the left.


These folks are not the left. They typically do not endorse any rules or or form of democracy as noted in what they say and do


----------



## Tom Horn

67drake said:


> Trudeau sure seems obsessed with that swastika thingy.





Hiro said:


> He seems a bit desperate and even more weasley than usual.





Hiro said:


> View attachment 105631





MoonRiver said:


> Plus we know that swastikas and Confederate flags are often brought in by the left.



It's the age-old strategy for a government to attempt to demonize an opponent in order to discredit them in the eyes of the general public.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Canadian trucker protest spreads to second city, threatening U.S. auto industry lifeline*
> 
> Canadian truckers protesting coronavirus restrictions and vaccine mandates on Tuesday partially severed a key trade artery between the U.S. and Canada, threatening to further disrupt new car and truck production that already has been hampered by a prolonged shortage of computer chips.
> 
> After blocking streets in the capital Ottawa for 10 days, the truckers brought their anti-government blockade to the Ambassador Bridge, which links Windsor, Ontario, with the city of Detroit.
> 
> Each day, $300 million worth of car and truck parts, agricultural products, steel and other raw materials flows across the bridge, according to Flavio Volpe, president of the Auto Parts Manufacturers Association in Toronto.
> 
> U.S. manufacturers rely on daily or near-daily shipments to and from their Canadian partners. Just one or two more days of interrupted deliveries could lead to temporary layoffs or plant closures, Volpe said.
> 
> “We work in 24-48 hour contingencies. Everybody is thinking about what that means for tomorrow’s production,” he said. “A few dozen people are getting in the way of the American economy."
> 
> America's Broken Supply Chain
> The Canadian protest, which began after the government of Prime Minister Justin Trudeau required truckers to receive the coronavirus vaccine beginning Jan. 15, represents just the latest obstacle for industrial supply chains that have struggled amid the pandemic. New car dealers in the U.S. have far fewer vehicles in stock than normal, leaving consumers facing high prices and long delays in obtaining their preferred models.
> 
> “The inventory of new vehicles is in very short supply, so any disruption to the supply chain is not helping,” said Michelle Krebs, executive analyst with Cox Automotive. “It’s a tremendous amount of automotive goods that go back and forth across that bridge.”
> 
> Canada was the United States’ top trading partner last year, with almost $665 billion in goods exchanged between the two countries, according to the U.S. Census Bureau.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

I snitched this.

How many trucks can Trudeau tow if the tow trucks won’t tow trucks?



> *Ottawa officials say towing companies are refusing to move the Canadian truckers protesting vaccine mandates in the city's streets*
> 
> 
> Tow truck companies in Ottawa are refusing to tow the vehicles used in a protest led by truckers against vaccine mandates.
> "I've contacted them all and they're all refusing," city manager Steve Kanellakos told reporters.
> The protest has dragged on for nearly two weeks. The city declared a "state of emergency" this week.
> 
> Ottawa city officials say towing companies contracted to work with the city are refusing to move vehicles used in the protests by Canadian truck drivers who oppose COVID-19 vaccine mandates.
> 
> "I've contacted them all and they're all refusing, as of today, to provide heavy tow truck work," city manager Steve Kanellakos told reporters Monday evening, the CBC reported.
> 
> The streets of Ottawa are littered with hundreds of trucks and other vehicles as protesters — who have dubbed themselves the "Freedom Convoy" — have illegally parked in the streets, clogging the city's blocks. The demonstration has been in progress for nearly two weeks.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

> *How might Canada's trucker protest end?*
> 
> Twelve days after protests against vaccine mandates first took over Canada's capital, officials there can do little but wait for the demonstrators to go home.
> 
> Law enforcement has stepped up its urgency to rein in the Freedom Convoy, more aggressively issuing tickets and making arrests.
> 
> But the narrow streets of central Ottawa remain clogged with trucks and other vehicles, calling for the country's pandemic measures to be axed.
> 
> As police concede they lack the power to force an end to the protest, organisers have pledged to keep going "for as long as it takes... until Canada is a free nation again".
> 
> Frustrated locals are calling for more action to be taken against the convoy's participants. What can actually be done, however, remains unclear.
> 
> The stand-off has created a tough choice for local towing companies.
> 
> Their heavy tow trucks, commonly known as "wreckers", can ostensibly help clear the roads, but trucker Doug Rowland says many may be reluctant to get involved for both political and practical reasons.
> 
> "A lot of towing companies consider themselves truck drivers as well," he explained.
> 
> Tow operators and truckers require the same classification of driver's licence, so there is plenty of overlap between the two industries. (Mr Rowland - who is not involved in the protests - himself operates both articulated lorries and wreckers.)
> 
> According to him, even large to mid-sized towing companies might own five wreckers at most, often at hefty price tags ranging from $300,000 (£221,000) to $1m (£738,000), so smaller companies are likely to avoid a hostile situation that could damage their expensive equipment.
> 
> Further logistical difficulties arise from the sheer number of vehicles involved in these protests.
> 
> Each truck requires its own wrecker and hooking up a wrecker to a truck takes about an hour, assuming the driver is present and co-operating.
> 
> "If the trucker is not co-operative, it probably takes an extra 15 minutes or half hour because you don't have access to the cab, the inside of the truck," said Mr Rowland.
> 
> A mechanical engineer by trade, he says such an instance could require each parking brake on the vehicle to be manually released. That means, for a lorry, the brakes need to be "caged" or manually backed off its 18 individual wheels.
> 
> The airlines to the brakes might also need to be removed if the driver is actively stepping on the brake pedal.
> 
> Mr Rowland further hypothesised that "if the driver gets in the way, say he lays down on the road in front of his truck, it becomes a standoff and the timing of that can be anywhere from 10 minutes to 10 hours".
> 
> In Alberta, the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) indicated last week that it may tow away trucks blockading the main Highway 4 that leads to the US border.
> 
> After Canadian media reported that local heavy towers were hesitant to help them, an RCMP spokesperson confirmed to the BBC that it had not yet towed any vehicles away.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

*'Outnumbered' on Trudeau's fight with Canadian truckers over the vaccine mandates*

Link To Video

The panel discussed the Canadian prime minister's disagreement with truckers over the 'Freedom Convoy' in protest to the vaccine mandate.


----------



## Tom Horn

Oh, those Canadians...

A smart car? Seriously? What's next? Herbie the Love Bug?

Movie Idea!!! Herbie goes to Canada, chases Trudeau around Ottawa and saves the day.



> *Canada’s Trucker Protest Blocking U.S. Border Has Few Semis as Others Join In*
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- The truck driver protest that started in Ottawa before spreading to shut Canada’s gateway to Detroit and its auto plants appears to be a bit short of one key element: truckers.
> 
> A mile-long stretch of Huron Church Road, from the Ambassador Bridge that connects Windsor, Ontario with downtown Detroit, was jammed with well over 100 pickup trucks, family sedans and even a pint-sized Smart car, shutting down traffic into the city all day Tuesday. Among the protesters blocking the roadway were just three semi trucks.
> 
> The sight in Windsor stands in contrast to the convoy of freight trucks that has caused havoc in Ottawa for almost two weeks, showing that sentiment against Covid rules has spread. The streets of the Canadian capital have been choked with parked semis as truckers protest a mandate that drivers must be vaccinated before they can move across the border.
> 
> The Windsor protest may have endurance. The city’s mayor, Drew Dilkens, told Canadian Broadcasting Corp. that given the stubborn rhetoric from the convoy, he may need provincial or federal intervention to get traffic moving. As the evening chill set in, protesters started firing up grills and putting out food to settle in.
> 
> Many of the protesters work in other industries, but are joining in solidarity to oppose vaccine mandates, Covid-related shutdowns of businesses or just take shots at Prime Minister Justin Trudeau. Whether it’s solidarity or a copycat gathering varies person to person, but for the time being it has traffic from Detroit into Canada blocked off.
> 
> “We’re here to support them,” said Aaron McLaughlin, a 26-year-old construction worker who lives in Windsor. “Why should I get the shot? I’ve had coronavirus before. I have natural antibodies. The government is forcing this on people, it’s very wrong in my eyes.”
> 
> McLaughlin said there were truckers in the protest earlier in the day, but many had to return to work. Some drove by and honked as they headed into Michigan. The lanes into the U.S. remained open in Windsor; throughout the day, Michigan’s Department of Transportation told drivers to head about an hour north to the Blue Water Bridge at Port Huron, Michigan, to get into Canada.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Trucker protests threatening U.S.-Canada border trade*
> 
> _Ottawa, Canada_ — Canadian lawmakers expressed increasing worry Tuesday about the economic effects of disruptive demonstrations after the busiest border crossing between the U.S. and Canada became partially blocked by truckers protesting vaccine mandates and other COVID-19 restrictions.
> 
> The protests are also sharply dividing Canadians along ideological lines. And at least one poll suggests many Canadians fear U.S. political strife is crossing over into their country.
> 
> The blockade at the Ambassador Bridge between Detroit and Windsor, Ontario, prevented traffic from entering Canada while some U.S.-bound traffic was still moving, Public Safety Minister Marco Mendicino said, calling the bridge "one of the most important border crossings in the world." It carries 25% of all trade between Canada and the United States.
> 
> Canadian Transport Minister Omar Alghabra said such blockades will have serious implications on the economy and supply chains. "I've already heard from automakers and food grocers. This is really a serious cause for concern," he said in Ottawa, the capital.
> 
> Added Mendicino: "Most Canadians understand there is a difference between being tired and fatigued with the pandemic and crossing into some other universe."
> 
> Speaking in an emergency debate late Monday in Parliament, Prime Minister Justin Trudeau said the protesters are "trying to blockade our economy, our democracy."
> 
> Auto parts and other goods were still flowing across the border Tuesday evening, despite the bridge delays. But trucks had to travel almost 70 miles north to the Blue Water Bridge connecting Sarnia, Ontario, to Port Huron, Michigan. Authorities at that bridge reported a nearly three-hour delay for trucks to cross. In total, the trip will take more than five hours longer than normal.
> 
> Flavio Volpe, president of the Canadian Auto Parts Manufacturers Association, said the protesters have no right to park vehicles in the middle of roads. He questioned how many of the protesters were truckers because trucker associations and large logistics companies have disavowed the blockades.
> 
> "It is really a collection of kind of anti-government provocateurs," he said.
> 
> The protests also threaten supplies of fresh produce, livestock and other food, Volpe said.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## HDRider

Very moving


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491201085066948608


----------



## GTX63

Seems not all of the citizens mind a little horn honking. There seems to be plenty of locals willing to aide these folks. Then there are the orders for police to knock heads on anyone giving assistance and comfort to the truckers, such as this dangerous old man, who may or may not have just been walking about.
https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/098/036/465/original/6ecf67711f79d8ee.mp4


----------



## HDRider

Trudeau Heckled


----------



## HDRider

*Judge orders Ottawa police to return all fuel they took from truckers*


----------



## HDRider

Tow truck companies, contracted by the City of Ottawa, are refusing all of the requests to take heavy vehicles associated with the “Freedom Convoy” from the downtown area, according to city manager Steve Kanellakos who told reporters on Monday.

The top city official explained that all of the tow truck operators from the list of companies the city typically uses to provide tow services have unilaterally said “no” to any request. Global News reported that the demonstrations are headed into the second week of protest.

“We’ve contacted them all and they’re all refusing … to provide heavy tow truck work,” Kanellakos said in a press conference. However, he explained that the tow truck operators are still doing “light” work, not heavy trucks and larger vehicles.









Ottawa City Official: Contracted Tow Trucks Refuse to Remove 'Freedom Convoy'


Tow Truck drivers contracted with the City of Ottawa have refused to take heavy vehicles associated with the "Freedom Convoy," according to the city manager.




www.breitbart.com


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> Tow truck companies, contracted by the City of Ottawa, are refusing all of the requests to take heavy vehicles associated with the “Freedom Convoy” from the downtown area, according to city manager Steve Kanellakos who told reporters on Monday.
> 
> The top city official explained that all of the tow truck operators from the list of companies the city typically uses to provide tow services have unilaterally said “no” to any request. Global News reported that the demonstrations are headed into the second week of protest.
> 
> “We’ve contacted them all and they’re all refusing … to provide heavy tow truck work,” Kanellakos said in a press conference. However, he explained that the tow truck operators are still doing “light” work, not heavy trucks and larger vehicles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ottawa City Official: Contracted Tow Trucks Refuse to Remove 'Freedom Convoy'
> 
> 
> Tow Truck drivers contracted with the City of Ottawa have refused to take heavy vehicles associated with the "Freedom Convoy," according to the city manager.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.breitbart.com


I heard that all their employees are out with covid.


----------



## mreynolds

wr said:


> I heard that all their employees are out with covid.


That COVID gal really gets around.


----------



## GTX63




----------



## HDRider




----------



## barnbilder

GTX63 said:


> View attachment 105656


Does that beaver identify as a woodchuck?


----------



## wr

Fuelgate and the rooftop snipers have left many of my friends in the RCMP and city police departments across Canada totally disgusted. 

One is a retired security specialist who currently works as a security consultant on major international events (world summit's, internation sports events, etc) and he claims that in the 10 years he worked in Ottawa, he's never seen rooftop snipers focused on peaceful groups saturated with children and innocent bystanders.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

wr said:


> Fuelgate and the rooftop snipers have left many of my friends in the RCMP and city police departments across Canada totally disgusted.
> 
> One is a retired security specialist who currently works as a security consultant on major international events (world summit's, internation sports events, etc) and he claims that in the 10 years he worked in Ottawa, he's never seen rooftop snipers focused on peaceful groups saturated with children and innocent bystanders.


This says volumes about the intent of the government IMHO…


----------



## wr

Kiamichi Kid said:


> This says volumes about the intent of the government IMHO…


Tonight’s raid was firewood and barbecues but a video of police roughing up an elderly man for the serious crime of blowing the horn on his mini van has been seen by literally Millions of people and it’s not a flattering.









Video shows Canadian great-grandad, 78, arrested for honking horn in support of ‘Freedom Convoy’ truckers


A 78-year-old man was wrestled to the ground and cuffed after honking his car horn in support of the” Freedom Convoy” truckers protesting Canada’s COVID-19 mandates.




nypost.com


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Elderly Man Gets Wrestled to Ground, Arrested by Ottawa Police for Honking in Support of Protesting Truckers*
> 
> An elderly man in Ottawa on Sunday was wrestled by an Ottawa police officer — and even briefly taken to the ground — after he honked in support of truck drivers protesting Canada’s coronavirus vaccine mandates.
> 
> Video footage on Twitter shows *Gerry* *Charlebois*, 78, standing at the back of what appears to be his car with a police officer who told him to show his driver’s license, insurance and vehicle registration. As Charlebois looks into what appears to be his wallet, an onlooker tells him, “You don’t have to show [the police officer] anything.”
> 
> Charlebois then closes what appears to be his wallet and tries to walk away, but the police officer grabs his arm and repeatedly tells him he’s under arrest. The officer tries to put Charlebois’s arms behind his back but Charlebois resists and briefly falls to the ground.
> 
> An onlooker yells, “Hey! Hey! That’s assault! I’ve got it all on video!”
> 
> The police officer pins Charlebois against the left side of what appears to be his car and tries to apprehend him as the elderly man resists. “You failed to ID,” said the officer.
> 
> A second police officer appears and repeatedly says “Get back.” The officer and a protester exchange heated words.
> 
> Warning video contains strong language.
> 
> Link To Article And Video Filmed Live With Audio


Warning, video contains strong language.






@wr


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## HDRider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491606483821338624


----------



## GTX63

Support your local LEOs because they risk a lot for you and I.
That said, do not expect them to refuse an unlawful order or directives that violate your rights and the constitution.
If push comes to shove, their loyalty will follow their superiors, families and themselves before you.
History bears many examples of those who just went along and followed orders.


----------



## HDRider

WINDSOR/OTTAWA/WASHINGTON, Feb 9 (Reuters) - Ford and Toyota on Wednesday both said they were halting some production as anti-coronavirus mandate protesters blocked U.S-Canada border crossings that have prompted warnings from Washington and Ottawa of economic damage. 









Ford, Toyota halt some output as U.S., Canada warn on trucker protests


Ford and Toyota on Wednesday both said they were halting some production as anti-coronavirus mandate protesters blocked U.S-Canada border crossings that have prompted warnings from Washington and Ottawa of economic damage.




www.reuters.com


----------



## po boy

HDRider said:


> WINDSOR/OTTAWA/WASHINGTON, Feb 9 (Reuters) - Ford and Toyota on Wednesday both said they were halting some production as anti-coronavirus mandate protesters blocked U.S-Canada border crossings that have prompted warnings from Washington and Ottawa of economic damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ford, Toyota halt some output as U.S., Canada warn on trucker protests
> 
> 
> Ford and Toyota on Wednesday both said they were halting some production as anti-coronavirus mandate protesters blocked U.S-Canada border crossings that have prompted warnings from Washington and Ottawa of economic damage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


They should have taken economic damage into consideration about 2 years ago!


----------



## wr

Police in Alberta are ticketing anyone with a Canadian flag on their vehicle


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> Police in Alberta are ticketing anyone with a Canadian flag on their vehicle


What's that aboot?

Are they only hating on Canadians?

What about Nazi, Confederate and US flags?

Asking for a friend.

This grasping at straws is getting ridiculous.

Do they think that a wannabe Mad Trapper of Rat River/Snidely Whiplash is hiding out behind the Maple leaf?

I know that you are talking about the Provincial Police, but I can't help myself.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> What's that aboot?
> 
> Are they only hating on Canadians?
> 
> What about Nazi, Confederate and US flags?
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> This grasping at straws is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Do they think that a wannabe Mad Trapper of Rat River/Snidely Whiplash is hiding out behind the Maple leaf?
> 
> I know that you are talking about the Provincial Police, but I can't help myself.


It's the RCMP that are ticketing and those in the southern part of Alberta are literally getting $800 tickets for having Canadian flags on their vehicles. I could have seen tickets for unsecured or improperly secured flags but they're giving them obstructing traffic tickets, which are unlikely to stand up in court. 

When it comes to hauling livestock, drivers are strictly regulated on how long animals can be on a trailer so if problems arise, they simply call in the SPCA to move things along. The RCMP themselves have been periodically blocking the Coutts POE and every time they do, the cattle haulers simply call in the SPCA to clear a path. 

While the POE blockades are peaceful, they aren't lawful and some will end up being charged but it's interesting to watch the whole thing unfold. The last I heard Coutts is slow crossing, the Ambassador Bridge is fully blocked and the Emmerson POE in Manitoba was either shut down or reduced to 1 lane this morning.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> It's the RCMP that are ticketing and those in the southern part of Alberta are literally getting $800 tickets for having Canadian flags on their vehicles. I could have seen tickets for unsecured or improperly secured flags but they're giving them obstructing traffic tickets, which are unlikely to stand up in court.
> 
> When it comes to hauling livestock, drivers are strictly regulated on how long animals can be on a trailer so if problems arise, they simply call in the SPCA to move things along. The RCMP themselves have been periodically blocking the Coutts POE and every time they do, the cattle haulers simply call in the SPCA to clear a path.
> 
> While the POE blockades are peaceful, they aren't lawful and some will end up being charged but it's interesting to watch the whole thing unfold. The last I heard Coutts is slow crossing, the Ambassador Bridge is fully blocked and the Emmerson POE in Manitoba was either shut down or reduced to 1 lane this morning.


Wow!

It is getting nuts up there.

Who would have thought that the RCMP would stoop to such tactics?

In all the period of five years, during which I spent as much time in Canada, (coast to coast) as I possibly could, I never experienced anything like you are describing.

I got along great in Keebec.

Pardonnez-moi parlez-vous anglais avec moi s’il vous plaît.

Worked every time.

I'm even a quarter Newfie.

I am truly disheartened as I love Canada, its people, its natural beauty and I'm a Tim Horton's evangelist.

Now it appears that it is becoming a place that I would no longer recognize.

Sad


----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> What's that aboot?
> 
> Are they only hating on Canadians?
> 
> What about Nazi, Confederate and US flags?
> 
> Asking for a friend.
> 
> This grasping at straws is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Do they think that a wannabe Mad Trapper of Rat River/Snidely Whiplash is hiding out behind the Maple leaf?
> 
> I know that you are talking about the Provincial Police, but I can't help myself.


It's the RCMP that are ticketing and those in the southern part of Alberta are literally getting $800 tickets for having Canadian flags on their vehicles. I could have almost seen tickets for unsecured or improperly secured flags but they're giving them tickets for either stunting or obstructing traffic.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> It's the RCMP that are ticketing and those in the southern part of Alberta are literally getting $800 tickets for having Canadian flags on their vehicles. I could have almost seen tickets for unsecured or improperly secured flags but they're giving them tickets for either stunting or obstructing traffic.


To me that is abuse of authority in order to force citizen compliance to a government run amok.


----------



## MoonRiver

*GiveSendGo Fundraiser for Trucker Convoy Frozen by Court Order*
Global News reported:
The *Ontario government says it has successfully petitioned a court to freeze access to millions of dollars donated through online fundraising platform GiveSendGo to the truckers convoyprotesting COVID-19 restrictions in Ottawa and at several border crossings.*​*TRENDING:* Capitol Police Dept. Rules Brutal Beating of Trump Supporter Rosanne Boyland on Steps of Capitol, While Unconscious, Who Then Died Was "Objectionably Reasonable"​A spokeswoman for Premier Doug Ford says Ontario’s attorney general brought the application to the Superior Court of Justice seeking an order that would prohibit anyone from distributing donations made through the website’s “Freedom Convoy 2022” and “Adopt-a-Trucker” campaign pages.​Spokeswoman Ivana Yelich says an order binding “any and all parties with possession or control over these donations” was issued today.​https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...undraiser-trucker-convoy-freezes-court-order/


----------



## HDRider

I think Canada is going to find out how hard it is to go up against the Marxists


----------



## MoonRiver

HDRider said:


> I think Canada is going to find out how hard it is to go up against the Marxists


True, but the Marxists are soon going to have to deal with empty store shelves.


----------



## Tom Horn

MoonRiver said:


> True, but the Marxists are soon going to have to deal with empty store shelves.



You mean that Marxists have to eat too?

But I thought that "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs" was a license to come into your house and take stuff.

At the point of a gun.

Or by whatever coercive force is necessary.


----------



## MoonRiver

Tom Horn said:


> You mean that Marxists have to eat too?
> 
> But I thought that "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs" was a license to come into your house and take stuff.
> 
> At the point of a gun.
> 
> Or by whatever coercive force is necessary.


I was thinking more in terms of hungry voters.


----------



## Tom Horn

MoonRiver said:


> I was thinking more in terms of hungry voters.


Oh,

Well, to those I would probably offer a sandwich.


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> It's the RCMP that are ticketing and those in the southern part of Alberta are literally getting $800 tickets for having Canadian flags on their vehicles. I could have almost seen tickets for unsecured or improperly secured flags but they're giving them tickets for either stunting or obstructing traffic.


----------



## Tom Horn

Yeah, good buddy, it looks like it's catching fire.



> *'Freedom Convoys' gain support in U.S., as truckers protest in Canada hits standoff*
> 
> It began as a ragtag team of Canadian truckers shouting about their disdain for vaccine mandates and the politicians upholding them. They stood shoulder to shoulder in below-freezing temperatures, waving Canada’s flag and using their semis to block bridges and thoroughfares.
> 
> Now, nearly two weeks after the truckers began the blockades that shut portions of Ottawa, the nation’s capital, the patchwork movement orchestrated largely on social media and in online chat groups is expanding globally.
> 
> As the Omicron surge recedes across the U.S. and more states consider lifting mask mandates, similar caravans and blockades — dubbed “Freedom Convoys” — have started to pop up across the globe, threatening to bring city cores to a standstill in parts of the United States, France, New Zealand and Australia.
> 
> In the U.S., the loosely organized effort has bubbled on social media for days, with drivers communicating in Facebook groups and using a hashtag, #TruckersForFreedom2022, to discuss potential routes, including a convoy from California to Washington, D.C.
> 
> Using the Telegram messaging app, drivers have voiced their shared grievances — centered largely, they say, on governmental overreach — and discussed logistical details, such as having food, toiletries and other supplies delivered at various points along the route.
> 
> Some experts have warned that the convoys, which have garnered support from some Republican politicians and right-wing media, could become a harrowing echo of Jan. 6, 2021, when law enforcement proved woefully unprepared for the violent mob that stormed the U.S. Capitol. Many cities, they said, could also grind to a halt with blockades.
> 
> Heightening concerns, some of the protesters have espoused far-right views and displayed swastikas and Confederate flags at rallies.
> 
> “An initial reluctance to enforce the law against these far-right protesters has the potential to lead to disaster,” said Mark Potok, a former senior fellow at the Southern Poverty Law Center. “In both Canada and the United States, these lawless convoys are engaging in tactics that are not only patently illegal but also have a very real potential to escalate into a direct challenge to democracy itself.”
> 
> Several law enforcement sources said a bulletin from the Department of Homeland Security warned hundreds of police agencies that a truck convoy might start in California and travel to Washington, causing traffic disruptions that could potentially target large cities.
> 
> And in recent days, Facebook removed a page promoting the U.S. convoy, alleging that posters had repeatedly violated guidelines in promoting the far-right conspiracy theory QAnon. At the time it was shut down, it had nearly 140,000 supporters.
> 
> In interviews with supportive truckers in the U.S., many said they are not far-right radicals, but believe the government has grown too large and is prone to overreach.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## HDRider

MoonRiver said:


> True, but the Marxists are soon going to have to deal with empty store shelves.


I think they always do


----------



## mreynolds

I have a contractor from PA coming today. I had a shipment that was coming for them also. I was sure sweating that delivery but I got it last night after all. 

The stuff was coming from Canada.


----------



## Tom Horn

HDRider said:


> I think they always do


----------



## HDRider

I just heard MSNBC blame the Canadian insurrection on QANON


----------



## mreynolds

HDRider said:


> I just heard MSNBC blame the Canadian insurrection on QANON


Really? My back is sore and I'm pretty sure that's their fault too.


----------



## HDRider

TORONTO (AP) — The Biden administration urged Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s government Thursday to use its federal powers to end the truck blockade by Canadians protesting the country’s COVID-19 restrictions, as the bumper-to-bumper demonstration forced auto plants on both sides of the border to shut down or scale back production. 








US urges Canada to use federal powers to end bridge blockade


TORONTO (AP) — The Biden administration urged Prime Minister Justin Trudeau's government Thursday to use its federal powers to end the truck blockade by Canadians protesting the country’s COVID-19 restrictions, as the bumper-to-bumper demonstration forced auto plants on both sides of the border...




apnews.com


----------



## mreynolds

Use the federal government powers and end the mandate.

End of story.


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> I just heard MSNBC blame the Canadian insurrection on QANON


It’s so much easier to blame someone else than accept the idea that middle class people aren’t smart enough or brave enough to make a stand.


----------



## MoonRiver

I heard that the left's next attempt is to get the insurance companies that insure truckers to cancel policies because the trucks are being used in an illegal act.

These are evil people.


----------



## MoonRiver




----------



## Hiro

MoonRiver said:


> View attachment 105763


I'll admit to chuckling that some kangaroo court in Ontario thought they had jurisdiction over a US outfit. I wonder if I can get a local DA to charge Trudeau for crimes against humanity.


----------



## painterswife

Give Go Send may be an American company but they need credit card companies and banks to operate. Canada has the legal right to stop funds entering the country.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter

wr said:


> It’s so much easier to blame someone else than accept the idea that middle class people aren’t smart enough or brave enough to make a stand.


It is easier to blame. It also seems like a simple way to discredit the effort and engage people who maybe hadn't heard about it or were unsure as to what the truckers were about.


----------



## po boy

HDRider said:


> I just heard MSNBC blame the Canadian insurrection on QANON


That's the left, if u got nothing lie and then lie again.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> Give Go Send may be an American company but they need credit card companies and banks to operate. Canada has the legal right to stop funds entering the country.


But that doesn't make what Give Send Go said incorrect.


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> But that doesn't make what Give Send Go said incorrect.


They do if it is in Canada's jurisdiction.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> They do if it is in Canada's jurisdiction.


But they are not managing funds in Canada. They are obviously managing them in the US. 

Their statement says they have zero jurisdiction over how they manage their funds. 

Of course Canada could try and stop it from coming across the border. There are ways around that to probably.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Ricky Schroder Calls on U.S. Truckers To 'Shut Down' D.C., State Capitals*
> 
> Ricky Schroder has called on U.S. truckers to "shut down" Washington, D.C., as well as a number of state capitals, to protest COVID vaccine mandates.
> 
> In a video shared on his Instagram account this week, the former _Silver Spoons_ star, 51, praised Canada's "Freedom Convoy" truckers, who have been protesting a COVID vaccine mandate for all truckers going between the U.S. and Canada.
> 
> As the truckers continue to blockade several U.S.-Canada border crossings, conservative Schroder said that he had heard "a great potential event" of a similar ilk is on the verge of taking place in the U.S. He also stated that "there will be no peace and there will be no justice" unless "these people" are "held accountable."
> 
> Starting his video by reading a lengthy Bible passage, the actor went on to throw his support behind the protesting truckers, as he said: "I think we see what we're facing here. It's an evil that is trying to be forced upon our children, upon us. God bless the Canadian truckers and the Canadian cowboys up there on the border.
> 
> "I heard a great potential event's gonna happen for us with our truckers. [They're] gonna maybe start mobilizing and doing what we need to do, which is shut down D.C., shut down Sacramento, shut down Albany, shut down these states and this capital until we root out this evil that was almost perpetrated on us. We were so asleep.
> 
> "But we do have to root this out, We can't just turn a blind eye to it. These people must be held accountable for what they've attempted to do, or there will be no peace and there will be no justice.
> 
> "So God bless the United States, God bless all of you who are fighting and resisting, God bless those who are waking up to what the true intent was behind this."
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> But they are not managing funds in Canada. They are obviously managing them in the US.
> 
> Their statement says they have zero jurisdiction over how they manage their funds.
> 
> Of course Canada could try and stop it from coming across the border. There are ways around that to probably.


They can manage them how they want. They just can't disperse them into Canada. They will be in legal trouble with their banks and credit card companies if they do. Remember they are a business after all. They make money on those donations.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> They can manage them how they want. They just can't disperse them into Canada. They will be in legal trouble with their banks and credit card companies if they do. Remeber they are a business after all. They make money on those donations.


That's exactly what I said in different words. Give Send Go spoke truthfully. 

I never said you were wrong in your statement either. 

If the PM does block the money, it will be his swan song.


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> That's exactly what I said in different words. Give Send Go spoke truthfully.
> 
> I never said you were wrong in your statement either.
> 
> If the PM does block the money, it will be his swan song.


The PM is not blocking the money. The courts are.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> The PM is not blocking the money. The courts are.


I know. The owner of my company didn't build this coliseum I'm at either. 

I DID 

Get real PW.


----------



## painterswife

mreynolds said:


> I know. The owner of my company didn't build this coliseum I'm at either.
> 
> I DID
> 
> Get real PW.


Perfectly real. The Ontario government - a province - not the Federal government went to court.


----------



## wr

painterswife said:


> The PM is not blocking the money. The courts are.


I read the response from the organization that the drivers are using sent a message back to Mr Ford that basically said, Ontario has no juristiction in the US.


----------



## painterswife

wr said:


> I read the response from the organization that the drivers are using sent a message back to Mr Ford that basically said, Ontario has no juristiction in the US.


?


----------



## wr

painterswife said:


> ?


They didn't fold like gofundme but it's not something CBC is reporting.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Ontario Premier Doug Ford declares state of emergency in effort to end truck convoy blockade*
> 
> Ontario Premier Doug Ford has declared a state of emergency in an effort to put an end to the “siege” in Ottawa and Windsor as the truck convoy protests continue to disrupt traffic and prevent the transport of goods across the Canadian border.
> 
> Ford made the announcement Friday at Queen’s Park, saying he will convene cabinet and “use legal authorities to urgently enact orders” that will protect international border crossings, as well as the 400-series highways, airports, bridges, ports and railways in the province.
> 
> Fines for non-compliances will be severe, the premier said, with a maximum penalty of $100,000 and up to a year imprisonment.
> 
> The premier said the orders will “make crystal clear it is illegal and punishable to block and impede the movement of goods, people and services along critical infrastructure.”
> 
> The province will also be providing “additional authority” to take away the personal and commercial licenses of those who do not comply.
> 
> “While these emergency orders will be temporary, we have every intention to bring new legislation forward that will make these measures permanent in law. We are taking the steps necessary to support our police as they do what it takes to restore law and order,” Ford said at the news conference.
> 
> The protests in Ottawa have surpassed the two-week mark, forcing the mayor to declare its own state of emergency last weekend, while the blockade in Windsor at the Ambassador Bridge has been ongoing since Monday.
> 
> The demonstrators say they are against vaccine mandates and other COVID-19 measures currently in place.
> 
> Speaking on Friday, the premier made it clear the new measures will not impede on anyone’s right to protest—but also said the protests in Ottawa and Windsor have gone on too long and are now impacting the economy of the province.
> 
> Link To Article


@wr


----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> @wr


I wonder what he's going to do with the American truckers blocking the other side.


----------



## MoonRiver

Is Doug the crazy one or are they both crazy?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

JAILHOUSE INTERVIEW: Pastor Art Pawlowski arrested on way to border blockade speaks from behind bars


Chip in to support Pastor Art's legal fees ► http://www.SaveArtur.com Pastor Art says he was interrogated about who the leaders of the Coutts blockade are, and told us his speech telling truckers last




rumble.com


----------



## MoonRiver

I'm guessing thousands of Canadians are about to join in.


----------



## wr

Alberta Health Services spends a great deal of time and money looking to harrass him.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> I wonder what he's going to do with the American truckers blocking the other side.


Methinks that the bureaucrats on both sides of the border are going to have a rude awakening when they fully begin to realize that it is the people, not the government that is truly the 600-pound (272.155422 Kilogram  ) gorilla.


----------



## GTX63

wr said:


> I wonder what he's going to do with the American truckers blocking the other side.


I think history will prove out who was on the right side during this event.
Labor parties are against this, the government is against it, the media, the anti police crowd are now for the police, liberals who talk about the working class , and on.
Hypocrisy is so delicious when it is just plain.
And in spite of them all, this movement continues and holds and grows.


----------



## mreynolds

Isn't it funny that Democrats are going against labor this time.


----------



## MoonRiver

mreynolds said:


> Isn't it funny that Democrats are going against labor this time.


They must not be unionized.


----------



## GTX63

mreynolds said:


> Isn't it funny that Democrats are going against labor this time.


Supporting the police, supporting the ticket writing, confiscation and theft of personal belongings, and here is a laugh, supporting law and order.
One can't help but grin.


----------



## po boy

Truckers need to blockade the Federal Courthouse in Portland since that is a target the left thinks is acceptable.


----------



## GTX63

Since burning and looting, raping and assault were acceptable there, would they be able to tolerate horn honking?


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Canadian police move in to clear Ambassador Bridge blockade*
> 
> WINDSOR, ONTARIO – Canadian police started act on a court order Saturday morning to remove protesters who have blocked the Ambassador Bridge for six days.
> 
> A Canadian judge ordered the convoy of truckers who are choking a key trade route between the U.S. and Canada to clear out by 7 p.m. Friday. Shortly after 8 a.m. Saturday, Windsor Police Service said they started to enforce the injunction to clear out the remaining demonstrators.
> 
> “The Windsor Police & its policing partners have commenced enforcement at and near the Ambassador Bridge. We urge all demonstrators to act lawfully & peacefully,” Windsor police said.
> 
> The Associated Press reported protesters responded to police by singing the Canadian national anthem.
> 
> Tweets from Global News Canada reporter Sean O’Shea show a heavy police presence gearing up to arrest protesters. And some started packing up their tents and “BBQ gear,” according to Canadian Broadcast Corporation reporter Thomas Daigle.
> 
> Aerial footage from WXYZ-TV in Detroit shows police surrounding a crowd that gathered in an intersection near the border.
> 
> Additional support from the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and Ontario Provincial Police were sent to the border because officials are concerned about violence.
> 
> As the blockade dragged on for days, Canadian officials faced increasing pressure to step up enforcement while auto companies began to shut down production and millions of dollars in trade was stymied.
> 
> Gov. Gretchen Whitmer Thursday urged Canada to “take all necessary and appropriate steps” to clear the economic blockade and offered support to Windsor police.
> 
> During a Friday press briefing, Ontario Premier Doug Ford declared a state of emergency for the province and said demonstrators will face severe consequences.
> 
> Link To Article



@wr


----------



## wr

Tom Horn said:


> @wr


I heard they are clearing the bridge peacefully and I wonder if they will go home or pop up elsewhere.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Free speech becomes roadkill in the crackdown on Canadian truckers*
> 
> Canada appears to be facing its greatest threat since Benedict Arnold came close to seizing Ottawa in 1775. The source of this "insurrection" and "attack on democracy," however, is not a foreign government but Canadians who have descended on their own capital to protest continuing COVID-19 mandates.
> 
> The protest has been peaceful - and highly successful in cutting off key highways. But the most alarming development has not come from the convoy but from the commentary about it, including calls for mass arrests and even vigilantism. The Ottawa Police Services Board chairman has called it a "nationwide insurrection," adding, "Our city is under siege."
> 
> CNN analyst and Harvard professor Juliette Kayyem was apoplectic at the thought of truckers shutting down roads and interfering with trade. She tweeted out a call to "slash the tires, empty gas tanks, arrest the drivers, and move the trucks." CNN correspondent Paula Newton said this act of civil disobedience was nothing less than a "threat to democracy. An insurrection, sedition."
> 
> Blocking streets, occupying buildings and shutting down bridges have long been tactics of protesters. Yet what constitutes a protest or an insurrection often seems to depend on the cause involved. When rioters caused billions of dollars in damages, burned police stations and occupied sections of American cities in the summer of 2020, for example, few in the media declared them to be terrorists or a threat to democracy. But CNN's Kayyem once called conservative protesters occupying a state capital to be "domestic terrorists." GoFundMe, which previously helped fund arrested Black Lives Matter (BLM) protesters, froze more than $10 million raised for Canadian truckers to prevent it from being used to support them.
> 
> After the money was frozen by GoFundMe, supporters switched to GiveSendGo to "adopt a trucker." The Canadian government then moved successfully to freeze millions of donations to the truckers, and the Supreme Court of Canada approved the freeze in a major blow to free speech and associational rights in Canada.
> 
> In the meantime, the government has demonized the convoy. Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau, who praised truckers just two years ago as heroes, has denounced them as "trying to blockade our economy, our democracy."
> 
> This is the same Trudeau who praised BLM protesters and stressed that "I have attended protests and rallies in the past when I agreed with the goals, when I supported the people expressing their concerns and their issues, Black Lives Matter is an excellent example of that."
> 
> Protesters are routinely arrested for blocking roads, of course, and Canada certainly can enforce its public safety laws. But government responses, in the U.S. and now in Canada, seem heavily dependent on protesters' viewpoints - just as much of the media coverage of Canada's trucker movement could not contrast more strikingly with how protests across the U.S. in 2020 were often reported. Back then, many of these same journalists praised the civil disobedience legacy of the late congressman and civil rights icon John Lewis, who charged the next generation to go out and make "good trouble."
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

@wr


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## HDRider

Our feeble man does not support the Canadian's.

Our Orange man does.

Anyone care to explain?


----------



## wr

It looks like you’re getting a convoy 😂


----------



## HDRider




----------



## wr

A nurse tore them apart on camera too. They reported her vaccination status and she’s been doxed, received death threats, had to take her children out of school and enough people called her husband’s business that he got fired.

Lawsuit pending.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *How Can Canada Clear The Ambassador Bridge Of Truckers When It Is Privately Owned*
> 
> The *Ambassador Bridge* is a tolled, international suspension bridge across the Detroit River that connects Detroit, Michigan, United States, with Windsor, Ontario, Canada. It is the busiest international border crossing in North America in terms of trade volume, carrying more than 25% of all merchandise trade between the United States and Canada.[_citation needed_] A 2004 Border Transportation Partnership study showed that 150,000 jobs in the Detroit–Windsor region and US$13 billion in annual production depend on the Detroit–Windsor international border crossing.[3]
> 
> The bridge is one of the few privately owned US–Canada crossings; it was owned by Grosse Pointe billionaire Manuel Moroun, until his death in July 2020, through the *Detroit International Bridge Company* in the United States[4] and the *Canadian Transit Company* in Canada.[5] In 1979, when the previous owners put it on the New York Stock Exchange and shares were traded, Moroun was able to buy shares, eventually acquiring the bridge.[6][7] The bridge carries 60 to 70 percent of commercial truck traffic in the region.[8][9] Moroun also owned the Ammex Detroit Duty Free Stores at both the bridge and the tunnel.[10]
> 
> Link To Article


@wr


----------



## Tom Horn

> BBC admits they use HIV to make the covid vaccine
> 
> Link To Video


@wr


----------



## Tom Horn

> *'Freedom Convoy' truckers brave -24F to keep 400 rigs in Ottawa*
> 
> Freedom Convoy organizers have agreed to try to get truckers to move their rigs from ‘residential streets’ in Ottawa in a backdoor deal with city mayor Jim Watson.
> 
> The first potential break-through in the 16-day deadlock was revealed in letters between the civic leader and Tamara Lich, who is president of Freedom Convoy 2022.
> 
> She said in a letter: ‘The truckers here in Ottawa have always been about peaceful protest. Many of the citizens and businesses in Ottawa have been cheering us on but we are also disturbing others. That was never our intent.
> 
> ‘The Freedom Convoy Board agree with your request to reduce pressure on the residents and businesses in the City of Ottawa. We have made a plan to consolidate our protest efforts around Parliament Hill.
> 
> ‘We will be working hard over the next 24 hours to get buy-in from the truckers. We hope to start repositioning our trucks on Monday.
> 
> ‘As stated in your letter, we look forward to working with authorities to ensure the safe movement of our trucks to their new locations.
> 
> ‘Please reach should you have any questions. We look forward to meeting with you to discuss the issues raised by the truckers.’
> 
> Watson had written to Lich saying: ‘The protests in our city, and the occupation of certain residential districts by a large number of trucks, is now entering its third week….
> 
> ‘Our residents are exhausted and on edge, and out small businesses impacted by your blockades are teetering on the brink of permanent closure.
> 
> ‘I don’t believe these harmful effects on our community and its residents were the intended consequences of your protests.
> 
> ‘That’s why I am writing to ask that you remove your convoy and its trucks from all of our residential neighborhoods… I ask that you immediately seek the support of the truckers to follow this path.’
> 
> If the truckers follow this request, it would moving an estimated 100 rigs from their current location.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn

> *TD Bank freezes accounts of people supporting the Freedom Convoy*
> 
> A Canadian bank has frozen $1.1 million in donations to Freedom Convoy protesters through a crowdfunding platform as the anti-mandate movement drags into its third week.
> 
> Toronto-Dominion Bank made the move after the Ontario Superior Court of Justice issued an order barring the dispersal of convoy donations made through GiveSendGo, which has raised more than $9.2 million for convoy supporters.
> 
> A spokeswoman for the bank confirmed the funds were seized in accordance with last Thursday's court ruling.
> 
> 'TD has asked the court to accept the funds, which were raised through crowdfunding and deposited into personal accounts at TD, so they may be managed and distributed in accordance with the intentions of the donors,' Carla Hindman told the Globe and Mail.
> 
> Despite the provincial government making it illegal to donate to GiveSendGo's trucker campaigns, the crowdfunding platform said it has no plans to back down.
> 
> 'Canada has absolutely ZERO jurisdiction over how we manage our funds here at GiveSendGo,' the company tweeted. 'All funds for EVERY campaign on GiveSendGo flow directly to the recipients of those campaigns.'
> 
> Thousands of truckers descended in Ottawa on January 29 in protest of a new federal mandate that requires long-haulers to be vaccinated against Covid in order to re-enter the country. Unvaccinated Canadian drivers will be required to quarantine upon return to the country.
> 
> It's the latest financial snafu for the convoy after Gofundme earlier this month froze $5 million US dollars in donations, claiming it wanted to determine how the funds would be used.
> 
> It was provided with an explanation by the organizers and two days later, the crowdfunding site unlocked the account allowing donations to continue and released $1million in donated funds.
> 
> But it was frozen again when donations neared $8 million US, after days of political pressure from left-wing politicians who have blasted the truckers as 'mercenaries.'
> 
> Donors have since turned to GiveSendGo to support convoy participants. The platform's Support-a-Trucker campaign has amassed more than $583,000 US in donations, while the Freedom Convoy 22 campaign reached more than $9.27 million US, more than half its $16 million US goal.
> 
> 'Money raised will be dispersed to our Truckers to aid them with the cost of the journey,' campaign organizers said. 'Funds will be spent to help cover the cost of fuel for our Truckers primarily, and will be used to assist with food and shelter if needed.'
> 
> The convoy said in an update Saturday that it was challenging the provincial court's decision to freeze donations transferred into individual accounts.
> 
> 'Once again the repeated actions by governments to prevent your donations from getting to the Ottawa truckers shows the importance of this fight for freedom,' organizers said in a statement posted to GiveSendGo.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## wr

It seems to have angered quite a few Canadians, who are busy moving their funds to other banks.


----------



## painterswife

wr said:


> It seems to have angered quite a few Canadians, who are busy moving their funds to other banks.


What will they do when all the banks have frozen funds as they are required to do by law?


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> It seems to have angered quite a few Canadians, who are busy moving their funds to other banks.


A depression eraesque run on the bank.

Compared to TD Bank, my mattress is more secure.

Serves them right.


----------



## wr

painterswife said:


> What will they do when all the banks have frozen funds as they are required to do by law?


That would be their choice and not mine and since someone's banking business is a personal choice, it's not up to me to influence their decision.


----------



## JeffreyD

painterswife said:


> What will they do when all the banks have frozen funds as they are required to do by law?


I would do like i do now, personally. I don't use a bank. So bank laws don't affect me. For business, I use a credit union.


----------



## painterswife

JeffreyD said:


> I would do like i do now, personally. I don't use a bank. So bank laws don't affect me. For business, I use a credit union.


In Canada, banks operate under the same rules as credit unions. I assume they do here as well.


----------



## barnbilder

painterswife said:


> What will they do when all the banks have frozen funds as they are required to do by law?


That would be the reason for doing it now. If enough people do it, and they freeze the funds, we can set back and watch the party, while bartering for goods and services like we should have been doing anyway.


----------



## HDRider

Wow - I was just catching up on some news.

Trudeau has gone into full dictator mode.


----------



## Hiro

HDRider said:


> Wow - I was just catching up on some news.
> 
> Trudeau has gone into full dictator mode.


The apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## wr

HDRider said:


> Wow - I was just catching up on some news.
> 
> Trudeau has gone into full dictator mode.


Yes. I’m very uncomfortable with it.


----------



## JeffreyD

painterswife said:


> In Canada, banks operate under the same rules as credit unions. I assume they do here as well.


Good for them. You know what they say about
Assume....
I'll stick with cash and a credit union.


----------



## JeffreyD

HDRider said:


> Wow - I was just catching up on some news.
> 
> Trudeau has gone into full dictator mode.


Yes, I just read that. Crazy. Coming now to America soon.


----------



## painterswife

This is how Canadians leave a blockade.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493587546550542338


----------



## HDRider

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1493620941628268545


----------



## painterswife

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/sloly-ottawa-resigns-behaviour-leadership-1.6352295




"Peter Sloly has resigned as Ottawa's police chief and will publicly announce his resignation after the Ottawa Police Services Board meeting today, sources tell CBC News.

The former chief has been criticized over his handling of a truck convoy protest that has caused major disruptions to Ottawa's downtown core.

Sloly's resignation comes as sources tell CBC News he's been accused of bullying and volatile behaviour that has damaged relations with senior leadership and compromised the force's ability to cope with the truck protest."


----------



## Hiro




----------



## GTX63

Like father like son.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Ottawa's police chief ousted amid truck protest in Canada*
> 
> OTTAWA, Ontario (AP) — Ottawa’s police chief was ousted Tuesday amid criticism of his inaction against the trucker protests that have paralyzed Canada's capital for over two weeks, while the number of blockades maintained by demonstrators at the U.S. border dropped to just one.
> 
> The twin developments came a day after Prime Minister Justin Trudeau invoked Canada's Emergencies Act and threatened to take tough legal and financial measures to end the unrest in Ottawa and beyond by protesters decrying the country's COVID-19 restrictions and Trudeau's government.
> 
> Ottawa Police Chief Peter Sloly lost his job after failing to move decisively against the bumper-to-bumper demonstration by hundreds of truck drivers. The protests by the so-called Freedom Convoy have infuriated many residents, who have complained of being harassed and intimidated on the streets.
> 
> "Like other residents in Ottawa, I have watched in disbelief as this carnival chaos has been allowed to continue,” Diane Deans, chair of the Ottawa Police Services Board, said in announcing Sloly's departure. She added that the protesters had turned downtown into a street party with big screens, hot tubs and an outdoor gym.
> 
> Sloly said in a statement that he did everything possible to keep the city safe, calling it an “unprecedented and unforeseeable crisis.”
> 
> Ottawa’s police board said 360 vehicles remained involved in the blockade in the city’s core, down from a high of roughly 4,000. A command center was set up so that the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and the Ontario Provincial Police could assume command over the situation, apparently relegating Ottawa police to a secondary role.
> 
> Interim Ottawa Police Chief Steve Bell said he believes authorities have reached a turning point: “I believe we now have the resources and partners to put a safe end to this occupation."
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## Tom Horn




----------



## painterswife




----------



## painterswife

Two-thirds of Canadians support use of Emergencies Act and want Freedom Convoy cleared out: poll


But at the same time, 54 per cent of Canadians say they are 'ashamed' of how politicians have let the Freedom Convoy protests get out of hand




nationalpost.com





"OTTAWA – Two-thirds of Canadians support Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s decision to invoke the Emergencies Act and believe it’s time to clear out Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa, even if people get hurt in the process, reveals a new poll. "


----------



## Tom Horn

painterswife said:


> Two-thirds of Canadians support use of Emergencies Act and want Freedom Convoy cleared out: poll
> 
> 
> But at the same time, 54 per cent of Canadians say they are 'ashamed' of how politicians have let the Freedom Convoy protests get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"OTTAWA – Two-thirds of Canadians support Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s decision to invoke the Emergencies Act and believe it’s time to clear out Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa, even if people get hurt in the process, reveals a new poll. "*


State sponsored media has never been honest or reliable.

The amount of downright lies and disinformation coming out of Ottawa and Trudeau's mouth, regarding the convoy causes all Canadian MSN to be suspect.









 

And I guarantee you those idiots who said that they don't care if people get hurt would undoubtedly care if someone was actively kicking their a*s.

And I didn't even have to take a poll to come up with that fact.

Gutless cowards always talk a good fight when they believe that they can't be touched.


----------



## Tom Horn

> *Canadian Trucker Convoy Organizer Chris Barber Arrested, In Custody*
> 
> Chris Barber, a key organizer of the Canadian trucker "freedom convoy," has been arrested and is in custody. He is expected to face charges as the convoy protest continues its third week.
> 
> Video of Barber's arrest, posted on Facebook, showed officers checking his pockets and placing him in the back of a patrol vehicle.
> 
> Barber's arrest occurred in the same week that Canadian Prime Minister Justin Trudeau invoked Canada's Emergencies Act to break the trucker blockade of major trade routes between the U.S. and Canada. Trudeau said the blockades had destabilized and hindered his country's economic recovery. The act allowed local law enforcement and the federal government to target protesters legally and financially.
> 
> Chris Barber is a truck driver from Saskatchewan, according to CTV News. He is active on the video-sharing app TikTok, where he has posted protest video updates under his handle @bigred19755.
> 
> "We'll follow any direction of law enforcement," Barber said on Tuesday, according to CKOM. "We've said it right from day one: If you're confronted by a police officer and the handcuffs come out, put your hands behind your back. Take it like a man. I've never been arrested by police. I've never had handcuffs on.…If that comes, I'll be the first guy to get arrested."
> 
> In his past statements, Barber has called his government's COVID-19 vaccine mandates "tyranny at its finest" and compared them to policies of North Korea's totalitarian government.
> 
> Barber was recently named along with co-organizers Tamara Lich and Benjamin Dichter in a class-action lawsuit seeking to prevent the protesting truckers from blasting their horns. The lawsuit claimed the loud horns could cause permanent hearing damage to residents of Ottawa, Canada's capital city.
> 
> The freedom convoy originally began as a protest against a vaccine mandate, instated in January, requiring all Canadian truckers who cross the U.S.-Canadian border to be fully vaccinated. Those who aren't vaccinated face a two-week quarantine when they return home.
> 
> An estimated 90 percent of Canada's truckers are fully vaccinated, and Trudeau called the protesters a "small, fringe minority." However, over time, the convoy grew to include Canadians interested in ending all COVID-19-related government mandates, including re-opening all venues and ending school mask mandates.
> 
> The protest eventually grew to block three major U.S.-Canada border crossings and congested downtown Ottawa, threatening to clog supply chains for local homes and businesses. Similar rallies have risen in the Canadian cities of Toronto, Quebec City, Vancouver and Winnipeg.
> 
> Link To Article


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl

painterswife said:


> Two-thirds of Canadians support use of Emergencies Act and want Freedom Convoy cleared out: poll
> 
> 
> But at the same time, 54 per cent of Canadians say they are 'ashamed' of how politicians have let the Freedom Convoy protests get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OTTAWA – Two-thirds of Canadians support Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s decision to invoke the Emergencies Act and believe it’s time to clear out Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa, even if people get hurt in the process, reveals a new poll. "


HA!
Next you’ll be telling us that CNN and NBC occasionally publish honest polls.


----------



## Farmerga

painterswife said:


> Two-thirds of Canadians support use of Emergencies Act and want Freedom Convoy cleared out: poll
> 
> 
> But at the same time, 54 per cent of Canadians say they are 'ashamed' of how politicians have let the Freedom Convoy protests get out of hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nationalpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "OTTAWA – Two-thirds of Canadians support Prime Minister Justin Trudeau’s decision to invoke the Emergencies Act and believe it’s time to clear out Freedom Convoy protesters in Ottawa, even if people get hurt in the process, reveals a new poll. "


And the citizens of totalitarian countries "vote" for their dictators to a tune of 99+%.
But, I wonder if the police will be sent to visit folks, with pamphlets, and re-educate that 1/3 who got the poll question wrong?


----------



## painterswife

Lve feed of towing and arrests.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

painterswife said:


> Lve feed of towing and arrests.


Nazi Scumbags…. Doing the bidding of their Fuhrer !!!


----------



## wr

A perfect example of a peaceful protest:









Police officer injured in ‘escalation’ of violence at northern B.C. pipeline site | Globalnews.ca


Police said about 20 people, "some armed with axes, were attacking security guards and smashing their vehicle windows" near a northern B.C. pipeline worksite.




globalnews.ca


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> Lve feed of towing and arrests.


They should break out the Antifa and BLM flags and this would stop! 
All of them should take their trucks home, and stay at home.


----------



## painterswife

It looks like some Truckers are voluntarily moving their trucks now. It has hit home that they will be towed and may lose their trucks otherwise.


----------



## Tom Horn

wr said:


> A perfect example of a peaceful protest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police officer injured in ‘escalation’ of violence at northern B.C. pipeline site | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Police said about 20 people, "some armed with axes, were attacking security guards and smashing their vehicle windows" near a northern B.C. pipeline worksite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


Where is Mr. Trudeau in all of this as there has obviously been more actual violence and property damage in the pipeline dustup than has occurred with the truck drivers?

No nearby airports to haul in the media, thereby severely diminishing the possibility of catching Justin's good side in a photo op perhaps?

Too cold that far North to stage outdoor coverage that flatters the PM's fashion sense?

Or probably the real reason. The woolly boogers disrupting the pipeline are not paper tigers, they are some seriously dangerous characters and Nancy boy might actually risk real danger should he venture up there.

Besides, from Manitoba to BC, the western provinces votes are of no consequence since elections are decided when the polls close in Toronto.


----------



## Tom Horn

painterswife said:


> It looks like some Truckers are voluntarily moving their trucks now. It has hit home that they will be towed and may lose their trucks otherwise.


Yeah, much like Russians under Stalin being obedient in order to avoid execution or the gulags.

Same, same.


----------



## wr

This looks like a peaceful protest and nary a word on when we will send in the military. 









Violent overnight attack at Coastal GasLink site leaves workers shaken, millions in damage


RCMP said officers were sent to the site near Houston after Coastal GasLink security reported it was under attack.




vancouversun.com


----------



## Paumon

wr said:


> A perfect example of a peaceful protest:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Police officer injured in ‘escalation’ of violence at northern B.C. pipeline site | Globalnews.ca
> 
> 
> Police said about 20 people, "some armed with axes, were attacking security guards and smashing their vehicle windows" near a northern B.C. pipeline worksite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> globalnews.ca


WTH - What gives WR?  Pardon me for asking but I'm shocked. 

Why didn't you give this incident its own thread and topic? It has nothing to do with this thread, it isn't a protest and it shouldn't be treated as a joke. People could have been badly injured or killed.

Why are you posting in this thread about a very distant and totally unrelated out of the blue act of severe violence and terrorism and what does any of it have to do with the trucker's protest or any other kind of protest and why are you mentioning it as an example of a protest? 

It is NOT a protest, it was a violent attempt to kill people and it isn't related to the truckers protest and there is no reason to claim it's a protest against anything. Nobody has been protesting up there in Houston and there is no reason for anyone to protest.

.


----------



## painterswife

They are doing a great job removing the protesters. Very peaceful.


----------



## mreynolds

Tom Horn said:


> Yeah, much like Russians under Stalin being obedient in order to avoid execution or the gulags.
> 
> Same, same.


And 500,000 plus still ended up being tilled into the Road of Bones. Even after they went quietly.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Paumon said:


> WTH - What gives WR?  Pardon me for asking but I'm shocked.
> 
> Why didn't you give this incident its own thread and topic? It has nothing to do with this thread, it isn't a protest and it shouldn't be treated as a joke. People could have been badly injured or killed.
> 
> Why are you posting in this thread about a very distant and totally unrelated out of the blue act of severe violence and terrorism and what does any of it have to do with the trucker's protest or any other kind of protest and why are you mentioning it as an example of a protest?
> 
> It is NOT a protest, it was a violent attempt to kill people and it isn't related to the truckers protest and there is no reason to claim it's a protest against anything. Nobody has been protesting up there in Houston and there is no reason for anyone to protest.
> 
> .


If I had to guess I’d say it’s probably to show the hypocrisy of Trudeau and how he’s overreacting to the peaceful people in the Truckers Convoy. He’s treating peaceful families as if they’re terrorists……


----------



## painterswife

I am curious. How many HERS were upset when Trump used the military to move protesters so he could have a photo shoot in front of the church? We're you an about that?


----------



## po boy

painterswife said:


> I am curious. How many HERS were upset when Trump used the military to move protesters so he could have a photo shoot in front of the church? We're you an about that?


I wasn't because he didn't do that.


----------



## wr

Paumon said:


> WTH - What gives WR?  Pardon me for asking but I'm shocked.
> 
> Why didn't you give this incident its own thread and topic? It has nothing to do with this thread, it isn't a protest and it shouldn't be treated as a joke. People could have been badly injured or killed.
> 
> Why are you posting in this thread about a very distant and totally unrelated out of the blue act of severe violence and terrorism and what does any of it have to do with the trucker's protest or any other kind of protest and why are you mentioning it as an example of a protest?
> 
> It is NOT a protest, it was a violent attempt to kill people and it isn't related to the truckers protest and there is no reason to claim it's a protest against anything. Nobody has been protesting up there in Houston and there is no reason for anyone to protest.
> 
> .


MSM seems to want to tie it back to a native conflict and the blockades so it must be true. 

I wonder how much research has been done to funding funding this destruction, why no military has been directed to the area to help protect the employees, critical infastructure and sensitive documents found in the job shacks.


----------



## mreynolds

painterswife said:


> I am curious. How many HERS were upset when Trump used the military to move protesters so he could have a photo shoot in front of the church? We're you an about that?


I used to be a HERS. I wasn't upset at all. 





__





HERS Raters - RESNET







www.resnet.us


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

po boy said:


> I wasn't because he didn't do that.


Exactly


----------



## po boy

Kiamichi Kid said:


> Exactly


They smear and have little interest in printing the facts.
A good example of sowing Ignorance seeds.


----------



## Tom Horn

Paumon said:


> WTH - What gives WR?  Pardon me for asking but I'm shocked.
> 
> Why didn't you give this incident its own thread and topic? It has nothing to do with this thread, it isn't a protest and it shouldn't be treated as a joke. People could have been badly injured or killed.
> 
> Why are you posting in this thread about a very distant and totally unrelated out of the blue act of severe violence and terrorism and what does any of it have to do with the trucker's protest or any other kind of protest and why are you mentioning it as an example of a protest?
> 
> It is NOT a protest, it was a violent attempt to kill people and it isn't related to the truckers protest and there is no reason to claim it's a protest against anything. Nobody has been protesting up there in Houston and there is no reason for anyone to protest.


I believe that @wr gave the pipeline incident as a litmus comparison, much like one would hold up a mirror in order to give contextual comparison between the violent/destructive pipeline, "protest" that is garnering hardly any publicity as it relates to the tanker loads of ink being spilled covering the totalitarian, thuggish, bullying, tactics that Trudeau is implementing in order to annihilate the truly peaceful protesters in Ottawa.

I admit that I did not study the Canadian governmental system in school, however, all indications are that it is similar to ours here in the states. 

Here in the states the first amendment to the US constitution guarantees us this:



> *Freedom to Assemble and Petition Government for Grievances*
> 
> The right to assembly is often used interchangeably with the right to associate. Generally however, the right to assemble usually takes on a more public form as the right to gather in protest. The right to petition for redress of grievances allows people to access to their government in order to express demands for action without being retaliated against. Clearly very closely associated to other First Amendment Rights like the freedom of speech and the freedom to associate/assemble, the right to petition is unique in that it secures access for the speaker to each branch of government. The government is not obligated to respond, but is obligated to allow access and listen. Frequently together, these two rights work in tangent – assembling to petition the government for grievances.
> 
> Link To Article


The pipeline incident(s) is/are relevant to the discussion relating to the convoy on the weight of the contrasts between the two.

Hair-on-fire, police state, war measure, sanctions being levied against a peaceful group of heavy truck drivers that have assembled in Ottawa seeking redress on the one side.

Murderous, property destroying radicalized anarchists in north BC, who are largely being overlooked as to checking the severity of their actions by Ottawa on the other side.

When the two examples are laid side-by-side, the appalling, boundless, level of hypocrisy of PM Trudeau, et. al. is so apparent that even the blindfolded, stone, Lady Justice herself, can see it.


----------



## HDRider

Paumon said:


> WTH - What gives WR?  Pardon me for asking but I'm shocked.
> 
> 
> 
> It is NOT a protest
> 
> .


Sure it was. Her post offers a contrast.


----------



## painterswife

Protesters have been arrested this morning wearing body armor and carrying smoke canisters.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

painterswife said:


> Protesters have been arrested this morning wearing body armor and carrying smoke canisters.


So what? BFD!


----------



## JeffreyD

painterswife said:


> Protesters have been arrested this morning wearing body armor and carrying smoke canisters.


Do the cops have those? If they do, it's only fair and right that others can have the same things, right? Why do you have such contempt for the oppressed?


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

Neither Body Armor nor Smoke Canisters are weapons ..


----------



## HDRider




----------

